# ***Severe Weather Thread 2015***



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Heads up for Sunday / Monday weather. 

Drawing from current NAM Models conditions are looking moderately favorable for severe weather. These are only models and not forecast maps I am drawing from, so conditions are fluent based on real time development. Instability is low at present but this could change as the cold front approaches.

Setup will be good westerly shear at 500mb with good southeasterly shear at 925mb Sunday pm. This setup is less volatile than the follow up cold front moving through our area Monday am through noon---ish. 

The Monday am setup will be rolling in with a strong west / northwesterly 500mb shear with a slightly negatively tilted trough to our west and moderate southeasterly shear at 945mb. 

Sunday night most of Alabama will most likely be under a a severe threat, and this will move into Ga after the midnight hours Monday morning. 

I'll post more as I see things developing.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 18, 2015)

Holy Moly!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2015)

Storms a brewing!!  Good to know.


----------



## DDD (Apr 18, 2015)

We grew our hair out and got the band back together.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2015)

DDD said:


> We grew our hair out and got the band back together.



Speak for yourself. I'm bald as a newborn.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2015)

DDD said:


> We grew our hair out and got the band back together.



The Wx boys are back in bidness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2015)

The good news to all of this is, we will earn a few sunny days after this front passes. Just a few though.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2015)

DDD said:


> We grew our hair out and got the band back together.





Ohhhhhhhh heck yeah, Miggies back !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad to see ya back


----------



## DDD (Apr 18, 2015)

This is the outlook for severe weather.  I think the potential will shift east looking at simulated radar and  low level shear models.

Talking to Mig via text, the detail we have to watch here is when does the Tommy Hunter wedge break down?  If it breaks down today I think it will get interesting.  The short range RAP model shows it breaking down today.  We shall see.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the update guys!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't get mad, but it's raining in my backyard AND my frontyard. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 18, 2015)

Is there gonna be hail approximately halfway between Athens and Winterville by the Epps airport, on the South side of Winterville Rd?


----------



## fireman401 (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad to see the weather crew has made the switch to the summer time severe page.  The snow is pretty and I am a child a heart for it, but the severe stuff is deadly for sure.  Thanks in advance for your wisdom!!!

I will be the first to suggest that we keep this more toward the serious side.  Lives may be spared because someone saw the information here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2015)

fireman401 said:


> Glad to see the weather crew has made the switch to the summer time severe page.  The snow is pretty and I am a child a heart for it, but the severe stuff is deadly for sure.  Thanks in advance for your wisdom!!!
> 
> I will be the first to suggest that we keep this more toward the serious side.  Lives may be spared because someone saw the information here.





I agree. Welcome back, Hugh. Good to see you here again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. Welcome back, Hugh. Good to see you here again.



Thank you sir.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Attempting to load a screenshot from my phone. If it works this is good rotation indicated on velocity tilt 1 out of kdgx Jackson MS. Using my PYKL3 radar app.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Attempting to load a screenshot from my phone. If it works this is good rotation indicated on velocity tilt 1 out of kdgx Jackson MS. Using my PYKL3 radar app.



Jackson can get nasty. Was there in fall of 09 and luckily slept thru a tornado. Thank God the hotel didnt get hit because I was dead to the world.  Maybe it was April.....Been there a bunch, nasty weather for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice pic of a wall cloud just taken in Mineral Wells Texas.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey....... there he is. Welcome back brotha. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Big Foot (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## DDD (Apr 18, 2015)

The SE part of the state say... SE of I-20 may get really bad stuff tomorrow afternoon with the sun heating things up.  

However everyone needs to have their weather radios on starting tomorrow morning and tune in here as the Mexican and myself will diagnose things in between church services.


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up!  Looks we are in for some rough times in Coffee County the next couple of days.  

We appreciate you guys, glad to see the messican back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey....... there he is. Welcome back brotha. Thanks for the update.



Your welcome.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Great visual just posted by Meteorologist Brad Panovich out of NC. When it comes to severe weather I stick close to him and James Spann out of Bama. Closer to Spann. He's the true severe weather guru.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great visual just posted by Meteorologist Brad Panovich out of NC. When it comes to severe weather I stick close to him and James Spann out of Bama. Closer to Spann. He's the true severe weather guru.


Just keep it away from me!
Welcome back, darlin'!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2015)

Who let him out his cage?!?!


Welcome back Hugh!!  Glad to see you here


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 18, 2015)

The original Miggy back in da house.  

Good to hear from you amigo and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Put my PYKL3 on velocity mode out of Ft Worth. Nasty wind and hail. 70 to 80 mph gust front w/ 1 to 1.75" hail.


----------



## DDD (Apr 18, 2015)

Lets be clear for a second.

Sunday may be "strong" but not wide spread severe.  The storms on Monday are what will have the nasty stuff in them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

This mornings models are all over the place. Some showing nothing but a mild chance of rain and good breeze for us on Monday to SOWEGA getting a good dose of thunderstorms Monday. 

I think I'll wait for the pm run of models to come out. None of them have been handling the setup for the past week very well, and it seems that trend is carrying over into today and tomorrows systems that will move through. 

If it is nothing more than a little rain and a breeze then I'll be happy with that, as long as I can get a few days of sun afterwards. 

This info from NWS / SPC is the most reasonable out there right now. You folks in SOWEGA make sure floaties are fully inflated, and someone check on that purty gal that lives in the swamp. She's gotta be about to grow webbed feet by now. 

 MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 0374
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   0551 AM CDT SUN APR 19 2015

   AREAS AFFECTED...FL PANHANDLE/SOUTHWEST GA AND SOUTHERN/EASTERN AL

   CONCERNING...SEVERE POTENTIAL...WATCH POSSIBLE 

   VALID 191051Z - 191245Z

   PROBABILITY OF WATCH ISSUANCE...40 PERCENT

   SUMMARY...AT LEAST ISOLATED SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS MAY GRADUALLY
   INCREASE THROUGH THE EARLY MORNING HOURS INITIALLY ACROSS THE
   WESTERN FL PANHANDLE AND FAR SOUTHERN AL...BUT EVENTUALLY ALSO OTHER
   PARTS OF SOUTHERN/EASTERN AL AND FL PANHANDLE/SOUTHWEST GA LATER
   THIS MORNING. DEVELOPMENTAL TRENDS WILL BE MONITORED FOR A POSSIBLE
   WATCH.

   DISCUSSION...THUNDERSTORMS HAVE STEADILY INCREASED OVERNIGHT OFF THE
   COAST OF SOUTHEAST LA AND SOUTHERN MS/AL...WITH MORE RECENT
   DEVELOPMENT INTO INLAND AREAS OF EXTREME SOUTHWEST AL/WESTERN FL
   PANHANDLE SINCE 0945Z. THIS DEVELOPMENT...AND EVEN OTHER SHOWERS/FEW
   THUNDERSTORMS ACROSS CENTRAL/NORTHERN AL...APPEAR TO BE INFLUENCED
   BY INCREASING LOWER-LEVEL CONFLUENCE AND THE LEADING EDGE OF HEIGHT
   FALLS/FORCING ALOFT IN ASSOCIATION WITH A LEAD SHORTWAVE TROUGH OVER
   THE LOWER MS VALLEY.

   EVEN WITH SEMI-COOL OVERNIGHT TEMPERATURES...FACTORS SUCH AS
   INCREASING FORCING/MIXING AND MODEST LOW-LEVEL MOISTENING APPEAR TO
   BE LEADING TO DIMINISHING BOUNDARY LAYER INHIBITION EARLY THIS
   MORNING WITHIN A NORTHWARD-EXPANDING WARM SECTOR CHARACTERIZED BY
   UPPER 60S F DEWPOINTS. IN CONJUNCTION WITH INCREASINGLY STRONG
   DEEP-LAYER SHEAR...SOUTH-SOUTHWESTERLY LOWER TROPOSPHERIC WINDS HAVE
   INCREASED CONSIDERABLY OVERNIGHT...WITH REGIONAL WSR-88D VWP
   GENERALLY CONSISTENT WITH 150-250 M2/S2 EFFECTIVE SRH. AS STORMS
   CONTINUE TO STEADILY INCREASE IN COVERAGE/INTENSITY THROUGH THE
   EARLY/MID-MORNING HOURS...AFOREMENTIONED INGREDIENTS WILL SUPPORT A
   MIXED CONVECTIVE MODE POTENTIALLY INCLUDING A FEW SUPERCELLS AND
   UPSCALE-GROWING LINEAR/BOWING SEGMENTS. WHILE THE SEVERE RISK MAY
   REMAIN ISOLATED/RELATIVELY MARGINAL OVER THE NEXT FEW HOURS...A
   CONTINUALLY INCREASING INTENSITY/COVERAGE TREND COULD PROMPT A WATCH
   ISSUANCE LATER THIS MORNING.

   ..GUYER/EDWARDS.. 04/19/2015


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Fired up my GRLevel3 radar this morning to have a look around. Got a good couplet with decent strong wind profiles east of Mobile that caused a Tornado warning to go up. This is the stuff that will be sliding towards SOWEGA. Daytime heating should enhance severe potential, so stay on your toes down yonder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Another nice couplet offshore that HAS to be throwing out a real good waterspout, which is old salts terms for a tornado, just over water. It will be heading towards Santa Rosa Beach Fl. soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Here you go, SOWEGA friends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Decent couplet in Union Springs Al. heading towards Phenix City if it holds its composure. Keep  your eyes peeled, ears open and S.A.M.E. Weather Radios on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Remember that couplet I posted earlier, the waterspout?
Well she's onshore now and guess what? Picture perfect couplet, good outflow shear at 56kts (64mph) and has been showing excellent rotation all the way in. The goofy Tornado Warning outline is because some counties post a warning and others don't. Don't ask me why, it's been a point of contention in the Met. community for quite a while. You'll see the same thing at State lines sometimes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Just in case this question is floating out there; Why do I post radar / maps of conditions west of us regarding other states and locations?

A couple of reasons: 

We all have family living in other places and it could be helpful in alerting them, just in case they aren't monitoring the weather.

This is the trend heading our way, and it is good to see the setup and potential as the system approaches. It doesn't necessarily mean that this will be our weather, especially since there is a 400ft jump in elevation between most of Bama and mid / north Ga. but it helps to know what may be headed your way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2015)

Chair, cooler, ladder.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Now for something a little closer to home. Good outflow velocity nearing 40kts (46mph) and potential to gain rotation. You folks SW of Atl keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## jf950y (Apr 19, 2015)

So If we see the sun today will that add to the instability? Thanks wx guys. Good to see yall back together again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

jf950y said:


> So If we see the sun today will that add to the instability? Thanks wx guys. Good to see yall back together again!



Technically speaking, not the instability. That is something that would be present in the upper atmosphere already. What it would add is lift, enhancing the already present potential of the instability. 

aka more fuel for the fire.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

This one hasn't been called yet, but showing a decent potential couplet with similar outflow to the one SE of it I just posted. Pay attention to the local mets and your weather radio please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here you go, SOWEGA friends.





Thanks Hugh. We be ready as possible for such a situation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2015)

Glad to see you back Hugh!   

Thanks for the severe weather alerts, I grew up with a lot of severe weather on a regular basis and it's nothing to be lackadaisical about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to see you back Hugh!
> 
> Thanks for the severe weather alerts, I grew up with a lot of severe weather on a regular basis and it's nothing to be lackadaisical about.



That deserves a kudos right there now. I'm not sure I would attempt to spell that word.

FWIW, got a good one near Ozark Al. will be heading towards Cuthbert / Coleman Ga, but it is radar blind out of Ft. Rucker site right now. I have to let it clear to get a better read on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Tornado Watch area has been expanded to include Metro Atl.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Check out the lightning associated with the Ozark Al cell. Heading towards Cuthbert Ga.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Hugh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Thanks Hugh!



Yessir. 

PS: we really need a "Like" button here.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yessir.
> 
> PS: we really need a "Like" button here.



Just know that we would all be pushin it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Good hail core on that storm heading towards Coleman / Cuthbert. 1" potential.


----------



## SGaither (Apr 19, 2015)

Glad to see you back and active, we sure missed you round here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2015)

No action in north paulding so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

New couplet near state line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Getting a little more serious now. That cell out of Ozark heading towards Coleman / Cuthbert has been confirmed by a spotter as a tornado. (purple lines on my radar product)


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 19, 2015)

I logged in to bump this thread! Welcome back!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Light rain here now, and the air has that eerie feel to it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

This line of storms laid several trees down in Calhoun Al. About to hit the Ga. State line now. You folks north of I-20 up to Calhoun etc. pay attention.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 19, 2015)

Reports of a confirmed nader on the ground near Columbus.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2015)

Miggy's back.
Hey you!


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey miquel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

snookdoctor said:


> Reports of a confirmed nader on the ground near Columbus.



Yep, that's what my little purple lines say. Dang, hard to keep up with all of these cells this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Thunder just to the west, and dead still. I bet some folks are fixin` to get called out any time now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Folks in Coleman / Cuthbert et al please pay attention. This is a nasty cell. I wish I could post radar in motion so you could see what I see. This one can be seen physically rotating on the radar. Classic tornado couplet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone around Coleman / Cuthbert area, or do you know someone there you can call that can confirm what's happening there now?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Tornado confirmed on Ft. Benning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2015)

Good to see you posting in here again Hugh!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone around Coleman / Cuthbert area, or do you know someone there you can call that can confirm what's happening there now?





Not anymore I don`t, Hugh. The hard rain just hit here at the house. Little while ago all the birds disappeared and the cows are bunched up on the east side of field.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hugh,

I just want to say, it is GREAT seeing you back here as I have missed your input tremendously.

I still use your original:  "Weather Maps At A Glance" and have it set up in my "Favorites" and I use it every day and several times each day and I am thankful for it too as it helps me plan my work schedules etc really well.

I really appreciate your updates this morning as well as this weather situation looks really nasty.  I hope and Pray that it will only cause minimal damages in its path.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

You should be hearing some rumbles Nicodemus.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should be hearing some rumbles Nicodemus.





Yep. Just about to us. I`ll let you know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Not ignoring you folks welcoming me back, just busy bouncing between my radar and other sites and my phone with lightning trackers to try and put out as much current info as possible. 

Thanks for the welcome backs..

We REALLY need a "like" button.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Pics from Leesburg Al. This one's gonna be a pain to clean up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Should be getting a little windy there any minute now Nicodemus.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 19, 2015)

My KEOX feed went down, but the Cuthbert track looked to be very near Andrew College, west side of Cuthbert.
Trying to get an update.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Hard rain and dead still. Kinda keepin` us on our toes right now. If I don`t respond, we`ll be done lost power. 

My boy is drivin` back from Panama City in this mess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

More pics from Leesburg Al.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 19, 2015)

Rotation coming outta Rome


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 19, 2015)

Been gettin' calls and alerts from Monroe County Emergency Services all morning. Gettin' ready for it here. Rain storms come in bursts. Raining now, but super quiet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

snookdoctor said:


> My KEOX feed went down, but the Cuthbert track looked to be very near Andrew College, west side of Cuthbert.
> Trying to get an update.



KEOX is down. Confirmed tornado, power out, train cars overturned. They have a mess over there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> KEOX is down. Confirmed tornado, power out, train cars overturned. They have a mess over there.





Where is this, Hugh?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2015)

Dang; I don't care for snow; but I really hate this severe weather!

Ya'll stay safe!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Rotation coming outta Rome



Warning out. I can't see the rotation on my radar, but that doesn't mean it's not there. Same cells heading towards Calhoun I mentioned earlier.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; I don't care for snow; but I really hate this sever weather!
> 
> Ya'll stay safe!



Sever weather is the worst


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Where is this, Hugh?


Echo Al.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2015)

More cells firing up in Alabama now. My dad is saying it's heavy rain and lightning in his area!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Tornado Watch area just expanded.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Pics out of Abbyville Al.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep. Phones are ringin`, beepers goin` off, radios hollerin`. And Linemen are fixin` to earn their pay.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

How is it looking for east ga along the I20 corridor?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> How is it looking for east ga along the I20 corridor?



DDD and I were just discussing that. Although the storms seem to be losing steam as they get into GA. temps in our area are 70 with a dewpoint of 70 and 100% humidity. The recipe is in place, and with upper atmospheric heating as the day grows longer we could see a resurgence of activity. 

Keep your eyes and ears peeled, just in case. If you want to chase anything Otis is about to chew his arm off to get out in this mess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

KEOX just came back up and there looks like a pretty healthy cell in Blakely. Guess where it's headed Nicodemus..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Now we gettin` heavy thunder.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll keep inside. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

My farmin` buddys over in Damascus and Blakely are gettin` thumped. Looks like we`re next.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My farmin` buddys over in Damascus and Blakely are gettin` thumped. Looks like we`re next.



Yep, I just hit the imaginary "like" button on that one.

Have I mentioned we really need a "like" button yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I just hit the imaginary "like" button on that one.
> 
> Have I mentioned we really need a "like" button yet?





I`ll put in a request.  

Sho-nuff heavy rain now with thunder and lightnin`.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

And wind...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2015)

best I can do


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll put in a request.
> 
> Sho-nuff heavy rain now with thunder and lightnin`.





Nicodemus said:


> And wind...



I knew it was coming, my radar was just ahead of what was happening....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> best I can do



 

It is an optional feature on VBulletin, it's just a matter of greasing the right palms...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Rough here now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I just hit the imaginary "like" button on that one.
> 
> Have I mentioned we really need a "like" button yet?



okay admins


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 19, 2015)

Is that rotation going toward Ellaville a supercell?
Lot of rotation on radar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Over an inch of rain here in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

snookdoctor said:


> Is that rotation going toward Ellaville a supercell?
> Lot of rotation on radar.



The conditions nor the dynamics are in place for SuperCell activity. These cells are only hitting around 8 to 14k feet tops. 

What comes with round two, as the cold front approaches might be a different story, especially if the sun comes out between rounds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Over an inch of rain here in the last 15 minutes.



That's a respectable shower.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Make that 1 and 9/10ths inches. And still rainin` right well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok weather nerds, it seems to be winding down pretty much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for now. I've got to do some family-ish type stuff but hope to be back at the helm for round two.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hid in the Churches Chicken in Cuthbert during the tornado warning, Got a car in the ditch in Dawson, couldn't drive but about 40mph and blinding rain all the way to Albany.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2015)

Man the rain is coming down heavy!!!! A heard of cows on a flat rock!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

For those of you that want to be ex officio storm spotters without all of the certification work checkbout the "mPing" app. You can report directly to NOAA what it is doing at your location.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2015)

just thunder & some light rain here so far........... watching the radar & know it's fixin to get here.......


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 19, 2015)

Round two coming tonight on in to the morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For those of you that want to be ex officio storm spotters without all of the certification work checkbout the "mPing" app. You can report directly to NOAA what it is doing at your location.



That's good stuff brother!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Rain finally slacked off and the cows are up and feedin` hard. 2 and 2/10ths so far.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2015)

2.5 yesterday, nothing so far today.  Got the rest of the garden planted.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Rain finally slacked off and the cows are up and feedin` hard. 2 and 2/10ths so far.


just now letting loose here real good.............. I don't think I'm gonna do a garden!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 2.5 yesterday, nothing so far today.  Got the rest of the garden planted.


Get ready, it's headed your way!


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 19, 2015)

Glad to see you back! Thank you and hopefully everyone can be adults as you help keep us safe.  You and DDD are much appreciated at my house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 19, 2015)

Pretty windy here in tifton.  Thunder in the distance


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 19, 2015)

Good golly.....rain has eased up some, but the thunder and lightning is WORSE. 

Everyone is on our toes here.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Tornado Watch issued for the CSRA now. I hope the atmosphere doesn't recharge these storms


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2015)

Just started here . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks like we fixin` to get thumped again here in a little bit. It hasn`t stopped rain` yet either.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2015)

Didn't hear one rumble of thunder .... I'm always left out of the party!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 19, 2015)

Not one drop


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Not one drop



Your description of your location says a lot!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Your description of your location says a lot!



Still not one drop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2015)

Flooding here, but no lightning . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 19, 2015)

" the thunder rolls".   Light wind, steady rain.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Tornado Warning for Augusta area


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

It poured here is Thomson. Thundered a little


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 19, 2015)

Are we out of the woods or is there a round two on the way?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 19, 2015)

No thunder


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Tornado Warning for Augusta area



Augusta SC.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

I just drove from Panama City to Lagrange and saw 4 separate areas of damage, 2 of them intense.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2015)

No rain and dead quiet here, calm befo the storm, or has it moved on ??


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Deputies were at the boat ramp at Eufaula turning people away.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Aiken sc and Johnston Sc are under tornado warnings


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 19, 2015)

Under a tornado watch until 8 PM here in Brunswick. Quiet right now, but radar is showing a long line of nasty fast approaching!

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/l/31520:4:US?animation=true

Sure hope it's not going to be bad!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

From NWS Huntsville (yes they do a better job than PTC, don't ask me why) 

This will give you an idea of what's to come early in the am.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 19, 2015)

It got a little hairy down here this morning.  We were watching that rotation that come through Ft. Gaines.  WALB said rotation with possible debris, but no confirmed touchdown while it was headed toward us.

It looked like it was headed to Cuthbert, then it seemed to dogleg right towards us in Morgan.  Lost satellite tv at that point.  We moved everybody out of the sanctuary at church and into the hallways in the sunday school wing.  Thankfully it missed us.

I didn't see what happened, but the next time we got a tv signal, they were showing two areas of rotation.  One near Benevolence and the other cutting between us and Shellman.

They were talking about some serious hail but we just got a bunch of rain and lightning.  Thankfully the rotation missed us by a few miles.  I haven't heard any news on the storm, so I am guess that rotation didn't touch down in Calhoun county.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I just drove from Panama City to Lagrange and saw 4 separate areas of damage, 2 of them intense.





Dang.


----------



## blakely (Apr 19, 2015)

We have had tornadoes here in Early county in the Hilton, Sowhatchee, and Centerville areas. Kinda southwest of Blakely. Lots of trees and power lines down. I live just north of Blakely and have been without power since about 10 am.

We had some rough weather this morning.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Augusta SC.



It started in Burke County, through Richmond County, unto Aiken County(SC)
Thats why I said Augusta "area". I should have said in the CSRA. Anyways, heard there is confirmed damage in Aiken County.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> It got a little hairy down here this morning.  We were watching that rotation that come through Ft. Gaines.  WALB said rotation with possible debris, but no confirmed touchdown while it was headed toward us.
> 
> It looked like it was headed to Cuthbert, then it seemed to dogleg right towards us in Morgan.  Lost satellite tv at that point.  We moved everybody out of the sanctuary at church and into the hallways in the sunday school wing.  Thankfully it missed us.
> 
> ...





blakely said:


> We have had tornadoes here in Early county in the Hilton, Sowhatchee, and Centerville areas. Kinda southwest of Blakely. Lots of trees and power lines down. I live just north of Blakely and have been without power since about 10 am.
> 
> We had some rough weather this morning.





We have some major transmission lines all through those areas, plus a pile of distribution lines. Bear with the line crews. They workin` as fast and safely as they can. Some long hard hours face them.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Praying for the folks effected by these storms. I just hope everyone came out ok


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Fyi


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fyi



I'm in the circle for SC in the morning. Do you know about what time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm in the circle for SC in the morning. Do you know about what time?



That is referring to "our" morning storms that are occurring right now over there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Mesoscale discussion 0383
   nws storm prediction center norman ok
   0525 pm cdt sun apr 19 2015

   areas affected...nern al...nwrn ga...sern tn

   concerning...severe potential...watch possible 

   valid 192225z - 200000z

   probability of watch issuance...40 percent

   summary...sct strong thunderstorms...a few severe...will track
   across middle tn/nern al into sern tn/nwrn ga over the next few
   hours.

   Discussion...low-amplitude short-wave trough is ejecting newd across
   middle tn/nrn al toward the srn appalachians.  An organized band of
   convection...with long-lived embedded supercells are noted from
   white county tn...swd into talladega county al.  Weak mcv appears to
   be forming along this band of convection near the tn/al
   border...just west of cha.  Bow-type shape that is developing with
   this evolving feature may produce severe winds. 
   Additionally...large hail and perhaps an isolated tornado can be
   expected.

   ..darrow/corfidi.. 04/19/2015


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

This is happening in Arkansas, heading our way late, late tonight early tomorrow. Does not mean we will necessarily see this kind of activity, but does demonstrate the dynamics with the final front (round 2) that will be coming through compared to this mornings activity.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Great pic of a storm in Oxford / Anniston Al. (yes headed our way)

The good news is there is no wall cloud hanging below it, the bad news is that is a serious rain shaft with signs of a downburst in the leading edge. 

Note: this is NOT round 2, this is merely a band of weather ahead of round 2.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Aiken SC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Aiken SC



Hope no one was injured in that. Items can be replaced.

FYI, this is the cell that had the good downburst in it. It was at 21k ft. tops now has grown to 24k ft. tops. Should be in Carrollton in an hour +/-. No hail indicated at present, but that could change if it continues to gain altitude.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Mets were calling it an F0 live by rear interpretation. Seems to be more than an F0


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

That cell is still growing, showing signs of possible rotation and hail. Now at nearly 28k ft. tops. 

Bowden, Carrollton & Whitesburg pay attention.


----------



## blakely (Apr 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We have some major transmission lines all through those areas, plus a pile of distribution lines. Bear with the line crews. They workin` as fast and safely as they can. Some long hard hours face them.



Our power comes from the substation at the corner of the Arlington highway and 27. We got power back on at about 5:30. My inlaws live down toward Lucile and are still without power.

I really appreciate all the folks at Three Notch, from the linemen to the ladies answering the phone today. They are doing a job that is underappreciated.

I'm sure that a lot of people have terrible attitudes with these people, even though it is no fault of the power company employees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That cell is still growing, showing signs of possible rotation and hail. Now at nearly 28k ft. tops.
> 
> Bowden, Carrollton & Whitesburg pay attention.



This one seems to be falling apart. Down to 10k ft. tops now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2015)

Waiting on the HRRR model to finish running, but if it stays the same as the 23z my confidence is fairly high that round 2 will lose most if not all of it's energy by the time it reaches us around 3 to 5am. 

Other models are on the same page, which is much better than they handled last weeks weather. Nighttime cooling will rob any energy it would have needed to give us any severe weather. In fact it pretty much falls apart only to reform in the afternoon further towards the coastal areas of SE Ga & SC. Perhaps a thunderstorm or two will clip SOWEGA as it refires later in the day, but I'm not expecting much of anything hazardous at this point. 

I'll check again at 4am to see where we stand.


----------



## SGaither (Apr 19, 2015)

That's great news Hugh.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 19, 2015)

I almost wet my pants when I saw this post and the OP!!!!

Welcome back Hugh! You and DDD are greatly respected and appreciated. It's now officially spring time with you to guys back in the saddle!

Also, prayers for all affected by today's storms.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

It's pretty much coming in like the models said. A little later than I'd expected so we'll have to see where they refire with daytime warming. 

The good news? After this passes we are clear for a few days. Next shot of rain doesn't show up until early Thursday am, and if it doesn't look severe you want be seeing my ugly mug until the next round.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

Storm reports from yesterday.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/today.html


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2015)

I got some serious stuff going on here in Cartersville!!! Lots of lightning and heavy rain!!! Oh and sideways rain!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I got some serious stuff going on here in Cartersville!!! Lots of lightning and heavy rain!!! Oh and sideways rain!!!



It's a might bit early in the mornin to be settin on the roof.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

Blount County Al. this morning. One of these days I'm gonna manage to capture a good lightning pic..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2015)

Shazzammmm!!!

That could ruin your day for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a might bit early in the mornin to be settin on the roof.



No rooftop sittin today... Been training a new hire! First time this kid has ever worked in maintenance... He's got a long way to go! (Saying that nicely)


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 20, 2015)

Welcome back, thanks for the intel.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy to see the Dynamic Duo together again!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well well well look who the wind blew in.  Glad to be able to read your weather posts again spaniard!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen. 

It's startin to soup up in SOWEGA now that the sun is up good. Look for rumbles and a few bumpy storms to pop up. My guess would be from Tifton SE-ward to the coast. Maybe a stray or two up towards Albany.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2015)

Gettin` dark with some wind here right now. I hope we have a some clear days after today. All this rain gonna have The Forgotten Coast all muddy, and I really need to be down there fishin` right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Gettin` dark with some wind here right now. I hope we have a some clear days after today. All this rain gonna have The Forgotten Coast all muddy, and I really need to be down there fishin` right now.


yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you gentlemen.
> 
> It's startin to soup up in SOWEGA now that the sun is up good. Look for rumbles and a few bumpy storms to pop up. My guess would be from Tifton SE-ward to the coast. Maybe a stray or two up towards Albany.



Thanks for the heads up Miguel.  i guess Tifton isnt going to be beautiful today either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you gentlemen.
> 
> It's startin to soup up in SOWEGA now that the sun is up good. Look for rumbles and a few bumpy storms to pop up. My guess would be from Tifton SE-ward to the coast. Maybe a stray or two up towards Albany.


Hey Mexican,
Be nice to have some sunshine for a lil. while
Save some of this for july.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Mexican,
> Be nice to have some sunshine for a lil. while
> Save some of this for july.



Don't worry gentlemen. It will pass in fair time. This will be the end of it until Thursday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2015)

Rain just started here again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't worry gentlemen. It will pass in fair time. This will be the end of it until Thursday.



A whole 2 1/2 days, great One good thing, i' havnt had to water the new trees lately, maybe they wont drown. I think my taters are rottening. I See rain for Sat. also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

This cell headed towards Valdosta is leaving a trail of powerlines and trees down in Fl. Keep your eyes peeled folks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This cell headed towards Valdosta is leaving a trail of powerlines and trees down in Fl. Keep your eyes peeled folks.





I hope our cabin is still there....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope our cabin is still there....



Looks like it made a mess in Tallahassee and knocked a few trees down south of Monticello Fl.


----------



## Trigabby (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm about to head south through Monticello..  I'll report if I see any damage..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

Trigabby said:


> I'm about to head south through Monticello..  I'll report if I see any damage..



I would simply hit the "like" button on that statement..... but.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2015)

We just got slammed hard by wind and rain. Lot worse than it was yesterday.


----------



## Matt.M (Apr 20, 2015)

That cell now over Roswell has people worried in my office.  2nd day hearing the sirens for me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

supposedly a nasty one in roswell


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Wind is starting to blow in conyers. Sky looks a little strange


----------



## DDD (Apr 20, 2015)

People along I-85 north of Buford need to take cover now.


----------



## DDD (Apr 20, 2015)

Going up towards Braselton, Pendegrass... ect..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 20, 2015)

DDD said:


> People along I-85 north of Buford need to take cover now.



I hope they do. A friend's wife had to go into the bank vault where she works it got so bad. The radar had the suspected hook pass right over my office in Duluth, but all we got was a little wind that I could see.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 20, 2015)

It hit Mrrietta ~210. 1-1.5 inch hail.  It was naaaaasty!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

Heads up folks. We have a nasty one out there. DDD and Patriot44 found out the hard way.


----------



## Resica (Apr 20, 2015)

Just had a tornado watch posted for here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2015)

welcome back mc. rtr.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 20, 2015)

This was coming in at 40 degree angle for about 5-7 min, maybe more.  DDD, this was at Kennestone @ Tower and North Ave next to where the old CVS used to be.  Lots much bigger than this.  4Runner took a beating.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 20, 2015)

Sirens went off about 3 times in forsyth co at work today. Hardly even rained. I do believe black berry winter is in its way in here now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2015)

Chased the second one all of the way to Clarke County but couldn't catch up. Got close enough once to see the green clouds of the hail core, but nothing picture worthy. 

65-70mph on the road system won't catch a good cell moving 40+mph over open country. If I hadn't had some things to do down south of me I could have gotten the jump on this one. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 20, 2015)

The storm that hit Augusta area to Aiken, SC was rated an EF-2 by NWS with winds of 115mph


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chased the second one all of the way to Clarke County but couldn't catch up. Got close enough once to see the green clouds of the hail core, but nothing picture worthy.
> 
> 65-70mph on the road system won't catch a good cell moving 40+mph over open country. If I hadn't had some things to do down south of me I could have gotten the jump on this one.
> 
> Maybe next time.




That one chased me home down 316. Lots of rain, scary looking clouds, but didn't get too windy, and no hail.

Although my wife's uncle in Colbert took a picture of a sideways rope tornado in the sky over his house from the cell that was slightly connected to the north.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Apr 21, 2015)

I work in Johns Creek and there was golf ball size hail a mile from work at the Johns Creek Kroger yesterday.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

hola miguel


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 21, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chased the second one all of the way to Clarke County but couldn't catch up. Got close enough once to see the green clouds of the hail core, but nothing picture worthy.
> 
> 65-70mph on the road system won't catch a good cell moving 40+mph over open country. If I hadn't had some things to do down south of me I could have gotten the jump on this one.
> 
> Maybe next time.



I was sitting in my office thinking that, of course, the first time in a long while that gas prices are cheap enough to get back into chasing and this one has to hit in the middle of the workday.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 21, 2015)

Any thoughts on what this weekend will hold? I am already seeing severe storms on the channel 3 forecast.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

Weekend looks to have potential


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 22, 2015)

Just had a thunderstorm move through here in northwest Walker county that dropped marble sized hail.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 22, 2015)

Thundering and lightening big time here. The thunder just shook the whole house!!


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 22, 2015)

Spann over in Bama is hinting at a "potential" significant severe system Monday into Tuesday. And as MC has already stated, James Spann is the severe guru.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Thundering and lightening big time here. The thunder just shook the whole house!!


trailer?


----------



## Jeetdawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I know the Messican (Hugh) and DDD will probably start giving us some great feedback soon, and I think we better start looking at Saturday for the possibility of some rough weather.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 23, 2015)

Starting to see some posts on Twitter about potential severe weather for the weekend. Let's hope it stays to a minimum. My storm shelter isn't finished yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Starting to see some posts on Twitter about potential severe weather for the weekend. Let's hope it stays to a minimum. My storm shelter isn't finished yet.



 And I'm supposed to be going fishing on a little reservoir that is only open 6 Saturdays throught the Spring-every other week. This will be the 3rd one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2015)

Gonna get bumpy with the Thunderstorms this weekend, and it looks like they could pop up anywhere they want. This won't be a widespread rain event like we just came out of, this will be good ol' fashion slobberknocker thunderstorms popping up where the  conditions are right and raising a ruckus, with the potential for a few spinny things in the mix if conditions are real right. 

So no, I cannot tell you a when or where about your backyard, nor a how much. You'll just have to keep your lids peeled and your ears open and see what's happening around you. 

Watch Spann's video forecast. He spells it out pretty good.

http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=90697

Oh, and Jeff C. don't get caught out on the middle of a lake under one of these cells. It won't be pretty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna get bumpy with the Thunderstorms this weekend, and it looks like they could pop up anywhere they want. This won't be a widespread rain event like we just came out of, this will be good ol' fashion slobberknocker thunderstorms popping up where the  conditions are right and raising a ruckus, with the potential for a few spinny things in the mix if conditions are real right.
> 
> So no, I cannot tell you a when or where about your backyard, nor a how much. You'll just have to keep your lids peeled and your ears open and see what's happening around you.
> 
> ...



Roger that, Hugh. Thanks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna get bumpy with the Thunderstorms this weekend, and it looks like they could pop up anywhere they want. This won't be a widespread rain event like we just came out of, this will be good ol' fashion slobberknocker thunderstorms popping up where the  conditions are right and raising a ruckus, with the potential for a few spinny things in the mix if conditions are real right.
> 
> So no, I cannot tell you a when or where about your backyard, nor a how much. You'll just have to keep your lids peeled and your ears open and see what's happening around you.
> 
> ...



So much for turkey hunting this weekend. 
Glad to see you back, Hugh!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2015)

Guarantee ya it'll hit me wide open at work . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna get bumpy with the Thunderstorms this weekend, and it looks like they could pop up anywhere they want. This won't be a widespread rain event like we just came out of, this will be good ol' fashion slobberknocker thunderstorms popping up where the  conditions are right and raising a ruckus, with the potential for a few spinny things in the mix if conditions are real right.
> 
> So no, I cannot tell you a when or where about your backyard, nor a how much. You'll just have to keep your lids peeled and your ears open and see what's happening around you.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about taking a friend and his son turkey hunting Saturday...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I was thinking about taking a friend and his son turkey hunting Saturday...



You have turkeys on your roof?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2015)

summer is ova


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 24, 2015)

Greene728 said:


> Spann over in Bama is hinting at a "potential" significant severe system Monday into Tuesday. And as MC has already stated, James Spann is the severe guru.



Is he still saying anything about this one? All my local weather reports are saying Saturday will be rough but Monday and Tuesday look fine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have turkeys on your roof?


no but I do have some jive turkeys down the street!


Wycliff said:


> summer is ova



 I'm good with that how about you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2015)

NWS map


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NWS map



great
Thanks for sharing Miguel


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna get bumpy with the Thunderstorms this weekend, and it looks like they could pop up anywhere they want. This won't be a widespread rain event like we just came out of, this will be good ol' fashion slobberknocker thunderstorms popping up where the  conditions are right and raising a ruckus, with the potential for a few spinny things in the mix if conditions are real right.
> 
> So no, I cannot tell you a when or where about your backyard, nor a how much. You'll just have to keep your lids peeled and your ears open and see what's happening around you.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, and the analysis. 

I'm trying to hit Lanier tomorrow, so we'll be keeping an eye on the sky and one on the radar. Should make casting interesting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thanks for the link, and the analysis.
> 
> I'm trying to hit Lanier tomorrow, so we'll be keeping an eye on the sky and one on the radar. Should make casting interesting.



Fishin poles make great lightnin rods. Just sayin.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fishin poles make great lightnin rods. Just sayin.



Thank you, lightning or thunder is an immediate abort and RTB. 

We'll also be watching radar for the cells that do pop up and if one's vectoring for us we're beating feet. I'm also planning on being within a mile or so of the dock.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 24, 2015)

This could up being really bad, especially up near smokey


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 24, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> This could up being really bad, especially up near smokey



Really hope it stays calm as possible. My 10 year old has panic attacks when it gets bad. Too many bad memories from the April storms a few years back. Got an F5 storm shelter on the way for the garage but it's still 2 weeks out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2015)

Based on this NAM4km supercell composite map this is more serious than they are talking about on TV. No way I'd be in the woods or on a lake with these conditions moving in. The second map is the 3kmEHI, or energy helicity index, which tells where the storms max rotation potential is when the CAPE is maxed. This isn't looking too good folks. The third map is the SBCAPE, or surface based cape. Anything over 500 is good potential, as you can see most of us and Bama are in the 2000+ range.

But keep in mind, these are just model maps, they are not forecasts, but they are what forecasts are rendered from.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Based on this NAM4km supercell composite map this is more serious than they are talking about on TV. No way I'd be in the woods or on a lake with these conditions moving in. The second map is the 3kmEHI, or energy helicity index, which tells where the storms max rotation potential is when the CAPE is maxed. This isn't looking too good folks. The third map is the SBCAPE, or surface based cape. Anything over 500 is good potential, as you can see most of us and Bama are in the 2000+ range.But keep in mind, these are just model maps, they are not forecasts, but they are what forecasts are rendered from.




Yikes miggy.  Is this for the early morning round or afternoon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2015)

I hate making these kind of posts, because some meteorologists label them as fear mongering, etc. But the values on all of the maps are high. Real high. Which means the dynamics will be in place to make for some really rough weather for folks in the SE. What concerns me most is the training cells currently showing potential on the models. These would be cells just like those the other afternoon, after the front had passed, that ripped Kennesaw, Alpharetta and up through Jackson County, and later in Athens. 

The worst part is, these will occur late late on Saturday night if they happen. We're talking from 10pm to midnight stuff. I'm praying the models are wrong, or loss of energy from the sun going down greatly diminishes this potential. I can't chase / spot storm cells in the dark, all I can do is watch the radar and type a lot. 

Y'all be careful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2015)

From NWS


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2015)

Storm Spotters in Alabama have been activated by the NWS over there. This is not the case in Ga. yet.

Just curious, how many of you have manage to take the NWS Storm Spotter class yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

Going to be rethinking my little fishin trip tomorrow, although the lake is only 1100 acres, and you are allowed to run a 10 hp outboard. In the event of an emergency you can run a big motor. 

Might throw the little 25 hp on instead of the 9.9, if we go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to be rethinking my little fishin trip tomorrow, although the lake is only 1100 acres, and you are allowed to run a 10 hp outboard. In the event of an emergency you can run a big motor.
> 
> Might throw the little 25 hp on instead of the 9.9, if we go.



I like that rethinking..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like that rethinking..



I don't play with fire no more, Mig. 

Going to be tough convincing my brother. He does read and value your warnings though.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 24, 2015)

Yuck, my daughter and son-in-law are camping down at Amity COE park on West Point. I don't like to be in a camper when severe weather comes in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Bob Shaw said:


> Yuck, my daughter and son-in-law are camping down at Amity COE park on West Point. I don't like to be in a camper when severe weather comes in.


Since Camping is a voluntary activity it isn't a matter of "liking" it. It's flat out a very poor life decision. If it were my kids I'd be doing my best to get them to abandon thus camping trip and go home. 

In other news the severe line has been moved further south from yesterdays projections.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't forget to download the free mPing app for your smart phone so you can tell NOAA what is happening IYBY  

Here's what the main screen looks like  it is really a very plain app with no frills. Just gps location and reporting options.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Hugh, what weather app for quick radar reference do you recommend for a dummy with a smart phone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hugh, what weather app for quick radar reference do you recommend for a dummy with a smart phone?



"MyRadar" is a free app that I'll look at for a quick reference. It's free. For spotting and chasing I'll use "Radarscope" and "PYKL3" both pay apps with enhanced radar product selections to see the dynamics of the cell. Plus they are both linked to the Spotter Network so I can log in to them and give a report in the field.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

I expect this tornado watch to be extended east into SOWEGA later this morning as round 1 moves into the area (warmer soupier air)


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> "MyRadar" is a free app that I'll look at for a quick reference. It's free. For spotting and chasing I'll use "Radarscope" and "PYKL3" both pay apps with enhanced radar product selections to see the dynamics of the cell. Plus they are both linked to the Spotter Network so I can log in to them and give a report in the field.



Appreciate it Sir!!! I've got the AccuWeather app, was wondering if something was better. Just curious, what do you think of Intellicast?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I expect this tornado watch to be extended east into SOWEGA later this morning as round 1 moves into the area (warmer soupier air)





Really glad I`m not on the far side of St Joe Bay right now. Hope this stuff clears out down on The Forgotten Coast by about Tuesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Sir!!! I've got the AccuWeather app, was wondering if something was better. Just curious, what do you think of Intellicast?



All of the freebies are about the same. Just remember when viewing the radar images on them that it is about 10 to 15 minutes old, and allow for that in prep for crawling in a gopher hole.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All of the freebies are about the same. Just remember when viewing the radar images on them that it is about 10 to 15 minutes old, and allow for that in prep for crawling in a gopher hole.



Gotcha, thanks. Rain has quit here and radar showing yellow and orange cells East of me now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha, thanks. Rain has quit here and radar showing yellow and orange cells East of me now.



Now's when the upper atmosphere does it's "thang". With the sun coming out and really heating things up this afternoons cells will have lot's of energy to work with. 

Hmmmmm, where to plan the chase for this afternoon..


----------



## jf950y (Apr 25, 2015)

This 1st wave moved thru quicker than the tv mets said. How long before we see the sun MC? Will that get the bad stuff popping up earlier? Or you think its probably still after dark this evening?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

jf950y said:


> This 1st wave moved thru quicker than the tv mets said. How long before we see the sun MC? Will that get the bad stuff popping up earlier? Or you think its probably still after dark this evening?



If the HRRR is correct, the second round will be below I-20, with a little more juice. I still say there's a third round of training storms. HRRR says the potential is up in N Ga. Logic says otherwise, but what do I know? 

To answer your question on timing? Only God knows that one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Like I said. Here you go SOWEGA folks. It's your turn to keep an eye out.
Don't let the "until 4pm" thing bother you. They'll drop this watch county by county from west to east as the front moves through and potential is gone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2015)

Had some thunder earlier and some decent showers but that's about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Had some thunder earlier and some decent showers but that's about it.



You wanna join Otis and me this afternoon for the chase?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna join Otis and me this afternoon for the chase?



What time and where do I need to be


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What time and where do I need to be



I figure we'll rally up at the Grattis Store for a 1/2 pound black angus burger and use that as ground zero for monitoring the radar until one catches our eye.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figure we'll rally up at the Grattis Store for a 1/2 pound black angus burger and use that as ground zero for monitoring the radar until one catches our eye.



Is that on my side of the state or yours


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Is that on my side of the state or yours



My side,,,,,,,,of course.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like I said. Here you go SOWEGA folks. It's your turn to keep an eye out.
> Don't let the "until 4pm" thing bother you. They'll drop this watch county by county from west to east as the front moves through and potential is gone.



Had a few wind gusts and a hard rain for about 15 minutes here in the Leesburg area.


----------



## jf950y (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If the HRRR is correct, the second round will be below I-20, with a little more juice. I still say there's a third round of training storms. HRRR says the potential is up in N Ga. Logic says otherwise, but what do I know?
> 
> To answer your question on timing? Only God knows that one.



AMEN! Every one stay safe and don't push your luck. When MC speaks I listen. I Remember the year that we had the worst outbreak of tornadoes in history. MC called it spot on. I Think his words were " Someone you know will be affected by these storms ". Thanks for the info GON WX guys.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sun is out in N Paulding. Ugh!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 25, 2015)

Man they sure flubbed the weather forecast up for NW GA today.  100% chance of heavy rain all day long.  Sun has been out for 1.5h and now there is a 20% of an isolated showers today.

The paradox of the Global Climate Change crowd... They are convinced science can predict the end is coming due to global warming, yet modern meteorology can't even predict the next day's weather better than about 25% in areas like the south with volatile climate.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 25, 2015)

Sun is out in full force, dew points rising


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 25, 2015)

Warmed up to 77  feeling hot and primed up for storms. Dp at 67


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Man they sure flubbed the weather forecast up for NW GA today.  100% chance of heavy rain all day long.  Sun has been out for 1.5h and now there is a 20% of an isolated showers today.
> 
> The paradox of the Global Climate Change crowd... They are convinced science can predict the end is coming due to global warming, yet modern meteorology can't even predict the next day's weather better than about 25% in areas like the south with volatile climate.



I never saw that forecast. Everything I saw was pretty spot on so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Can anyone guess where the sun is out? That's the areas to watch for redevelopment later on. From 3pm to midnight is our window.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Here is Spann's take on afternoon development, just add 3 hours to it and that is us.

http://www.alabamawx.com/


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey Miguel, I have "someone else's backyard" question.  A friends son is getting married outdoors at 6pm about 10 miles east of Pearson, Ga with a tent reception after.  Does everyone need to put rocks in their pockets for the wind and lightening rod hats on?

Thanks for all you do to keep us safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

SGADawg said:


> Hey Miguel, I have "someone else's backyard" question.  A friends son is getting married outdoors at 6pm about 10 miles east of Pearson, Ga with a tent reception after.  Does everyone need to put rocks in their pockets for the wind and lightening rod hats on?
> 
> Thanks for all you do to keep us safe.



They're starting to fire in Alabama now. The southern most are the most volatile so far. All I can say is plan for the worst and have fun if it doesn't happen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2015)

Sun's out and it muggy here in north paulding! Currently 75 IMBY! Bring on the rough stuff!


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're starting to fire in Alabama now. The southern most are the most volatile so far. All I can say is plan for the worst and have fun if it doesn't happen.


'Preciate it. That's about how I figured looking at the next mass moving this way fast. We only had light showers here earlier with some wind. Sun's been out since noon, current temp 86 and humidity high enough that a deep breath will drown you. Conditions right for an entertaining evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

SGADawg said:


> 'Preciate it. That's about how I figured looking at the next mass moving this way fast. We only had light showers here earlier with some wind. Sun's been out since noon, current temp 86 and humidity high enough that a deep breath will drown you. Conditions right for an entertaining evening.



Just put tall conical aluminum foil hats on the bride and groom. That oughta keep everyone else safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Been watching this mass of cells moving through SE Bama. In the last hour they have garnered two STS Warnings. A ton of lightning with these cells. 

Dewpoints seem to be a little low in Ga, thus so far the cells that have made it across the state line dissipate fairly quickly. But this one bears watching.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Watching this one that just popped up and caused a warning just west of Fort Valley.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

So far they are holding together crossing the state line into SOWEGA. Y'all perk up your ears and pay attention down there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Startin to hop in Middle Ga. and just as promised they are training in. Once this starts it's a lively afternoon for anyone under these cells.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like that cell is heading right towards Bonaire.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 25, 2015)

Calm in the CSRA


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 25, 2015)

Severe thunderstorm watch issued


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2015)

Missing out again....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hugh, the first storm just came through in Bonaire and snapped one of my oaks out back.  Inches away from damaging the fire pit and a foot away from hitting my house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Missing out again....


Patience.


whitetaco02 said:


> Hugh, the first storm just came through in Bonaire and snapped one of my oaks out back.  Inches away from damaging the fire pit and a foot away from hitting my house!


Too dang close. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Potential funnel near Butler. Y'all be careful, these bad boys are rockin now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Quarter size hail reported by Fire Department just west of Dublin Ga. That's a bad sign boys.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Gonna get bumpy in Dawson, Sasser, Albany and Leesburg pretty soon too.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hugh, make it stop man!  Hail in Kathleen bigger than anything I have seen in this area.
So dark the street lights are on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

whitetaco02 said:


> Hugh, make it stop man!  Hail in Kathleen bigger than anything I have seen in this area.
> So dark the street lights are on!



Sorry bro' no can do, but keep sending these reports in. Good stuff.

FWIW, that cell near Dublin in Nnnnnassssty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Here's the map.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2015)

Fixin` to get rough here, sounds like. Just to the north of me got some heavy thunder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Golf ball size hail reported off of Richardson Rd. in Crawford Cty.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2015)

Here in Lee County it just got dark and heavy rain. Electricity is flickering too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Here's what's headed your way Nick. Laid some trees and power lines down in Cuthbert.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry bro' no can do, but keep sending these reports in. Good stuff.
> 
> FWIW, that cell near Dublin in Nnnnnassssty.



I know man!  Just had pea sized hail here as well.  Trees out back are rockin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Golf ball size hail off of Hartley Bridge Rd. Macon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2015)

Can`t see the field in front of the house, it`s rainin` so hard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Nicodemus ought be right in the middle of it now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nicodemus ought be right in the middle of it now.





For sure and for certain. Lot of water but not much wind, yet...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 25, 2015)

Off of Hartley Bridge Rd. in Macon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

whitetaco02 said:


> Off of Hartley Bridge Rd. in Macon.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never saw that forecast. Everything I saw was pretty spot on so far.



Intellicast, weather channel (online), weather underground, weatherbug, etc. had somewhere between 70-100% chance of rain for EVERY HOUR all day long as late as 1am today for Dallas, Hiram, Cumming,  Alpharetta, and Cedar Bluff, Al (the places I checked).    "A day to keep the pets and children inside and enjoy the great indoors" they say.  Cancel all kids games and outdoor activities based on the weather forecast.   Just like most of the time - complete flub.   

Haven't heard of anyone seeing any rain north of I-20 since about 9am.  Hasn't rained a drop in Paulding or Cobb Counties and the sun was out most of the day. 
I wish I could miss my revenue targets as much as they miss their hourly / daily forecast and still have a job.

Here is what they should say - "Accurate weather forecast for the south: it's the south - on any given day it may rain, it may hail, there could be tornadoes, could get cold, might be hot, or it could be sunny and beautiful. Maybe all in the same day."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

Almost dark out here in Washington County, hoping it goes south of me, chalk mine ain't no place to be.

Thanks for the heads up Hugh !


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 25, 2015)

wmaz is calling for 70 mph winds for the storm down in Bleckley with over half dollar sized hail!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If the HRRR is correct, the second round will be below I-20, with a little more juice. I still say there's a third round of training storms. HRRR says the potential is up in N Ga. Logic says otherwise, but what do I know?
> 
> To answer your question on timing? Only God knows that one.


You should have read mine then.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 25, 2015)

Nothing here in far North Georgia since early this morning.  I thought it was supposed to fire back up with another round this evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost dark out here in Washington County, hoping it goes south of me, chalk mine ain't no place to be.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Hugh !



They were headed your way but got to I-16 and decided to follow it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Nothing here in far North Georgia since early this morning.  I thought it was supposed to fire back up with another round this evening.



Dewpoints are aweful low up that way. I'm bettin that as the sun goes down the potential will be lost. But then again, i've been wrong a few times too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Intellicast, weather channel (online), weather underground, weatherbug, etc. had somewhere between 70-100% chance of rain for EVERY HOUR all day long as late as 1am today for Dallas, Hiram, Cumming,  Alpharetta, and Cedar Bluff, Al (the places I checked).   Just like most of the time - complete flub.
> 
> Haven't heard of anyone seeing any rain north of I-20 since about 9am.  Hasn't rained a drop in Paulding or Cobb Counties and the sun was out most of the day.
> I wish I could miss my revenue targets as much as they miss their hourly / daily forecast and still have a job.
> ...



As for the sites, they're junk.

As for meteorologist, they have one of the hardest jobs out there in terms of accuracy. The dynamics of the atmosphere are only predictable to a point and they forecast it the best they can. For what they have to work with (true meteorologists, not drama casters) they do pretty darn good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Duck Keebs!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like the worst has gone on by me and headed right for Keebs stretch of woods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Baseball size hail fell on Academy Ave. Extension in Dublin..


----------



## Buzz (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As for meteorologist, they have one of the hardest jobs out there in terms of accuracy. The dynamics of the atmosphere are only predictable to a point and they forecast it the best they can. For what they have to work with (true meteorologists, not drama casters) they do pretty darn good.



Loosely interpreted, the job of predicting weather is very difficult and the current scientific ability to do so is not very accurate, to which I agree.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Loosely interpreted, the job of predicting weather is very difficult and the current scientific ability to do so is not very accurate, to which I agree.


The current scientific ability is highly accurate, but the atmosphere is a fluid dynamic. You can only predict within a percentage of reason when conditions from ground to 14k ft are constantly changing within their own variables.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 25, 2015)

We had some pretty heavy rain and strong winds here.  Power stayed on the whole time.  We are 30 miles west of Albany.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

Ole dog can't stand bad weather, he's sitting on the floor staring out the window and shaking like a leaf, I think he knows something is up..



Annnnnnd it just hit..


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 25, 2015)

Gotta nice little shower little bit ago. Ain't nothin severe about it tho'


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like another little round coming in from the west approaching P'Tree City.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like most of the bad stuff is clear, just a few rumbles left out there so I'm packin it in. Y'all have a goodun. Gonna let the boy chase a thunder cheekin in the mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

'Preciate your time and effort Hughbro !! 


Hit hard and left quick here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Appreciate it, Hugh....good luck in the mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks Hugh.    Been fun following


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2015)

Many thanks, Hugh.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the text, shuggums.......... now, uuummm, do you have a chainsaw I can borrow??  Got an oak down at the horse pen, thankfully the fence is "somewhat" in tact, but gotta re-work some electric fence & get this tree down & cut up and wouldn't ya know it? My chainsaw is out of commission.........I swear I am gonna buy me another electric one, that little sucker more than paid for itself!!
Other than that, Dulieville is good to go!


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for your work sir! Looks like we are clear for a good long while now! That should allow me to get this storm shelter completed!


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 25, 2015)

We got through the wedding and dinner. Most folks left soon after. We got into the cell about halfway home, around 8:30 just east of Douglas. Extreme winds Rocking the pickup, rain that had us down to 35 or so for 5 miles with almost no visibility. A big limb came down hitting the windshield and scaring the wife about half to death.  Got home and saw it hadn't hit the wedding site yet so I called a couple of friends that thought everyone had left.  I'll bet that big tent will be in the pond by now. 

Thanks for everything Miguel!


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 25, 2015)

A pretty strong line of storms is developing in Southwest Kentucky and moving fast to the SE.  If it were to hold together, it would be a rude awakening at about 3-4 AM tomorrow morning here in North Georgia.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2015)

Great. Hope it breaks up before it gets here.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 25, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Great. Hope it breaks up before it gets here.



Clarksville, Tn just got hammered and Cookeville is about to.  The storm from Clarksville, is basically following I-24 it seems and that will out it somewhere between you and me.  I'm hoping the nighttime cooling will kill some energy and it die off, as my nieces are at prom tonight and one is staying at a friends house.  I went from having a 12 year daughter that is a homebody but now I've got a 15 year and an 18 year old too who are teenagers on the go, and it makes me a wreck.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2015)

I will be watching the radar till it's gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh yeah. I remember mentioning something about round 3 and N Ga. Sleep tight.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 25, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I will be watching the radar till it's gone.



Go to www.noaa.gov and type in Chattanooga's forecast.  Click on radar, then loop it and watch the line of storms dropping in from Kentucky into Tennessee and watch them go from maybe 20 miles wide to 40 in about 30 minutes.  I don't like the way it looks, the last time we had a squall line like that was a couple of years back when that storm hit the Smokies and downed a bunch of trees there and here.  The storm should not last long, but as fast as it's moving and the very defined line almost always means high winds.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah. I remember mentioning something about round 3 and N Ga. Sleep tight.



I guess you are seeing what I'm seeing on radar, to huh.      Very thin, well defined line that is gaining strength is what I'm seeing.  I'm not good at predicting something that's not there, but I feel like I'm pretty decent at seeing the radar, then predicting what will happen and where the storms will go.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2015)

Looking at the radar now, it seems to be staying NE of us.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2015)

Left out again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2015)

Weather was a little different this day in 2011.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Weather was a little different this day in 2011.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 27, 2015)

That day forever scarred my son. He was 6 and still has panic attacks if the sky turns grey and stormy. My son and daughter spent the whole day and night in the small closet under our stairs with pillows and their bike helmets. A week or so ago I was up around 11 pm and the Emergency Broadcast System went off on the TV indicating a tornado warning while I was working on mounting a scope on a rifle out in my garage. My son heard it and came running down stairs screaming. I got him calmed down and said that if a tornado was in our area that the sirens on the mountain would go off. Right then, an ambulance went by on the road near our house and he started crying. I hate severe weather with a vengeance.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 27, 2015)

This day in 2011 in Alabama will never be forgot


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup...crazy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2015)

If the long term models are to be believed, we have pretty normal sailing through the month of May with maybe a slight bump in mid-May, but otherwise nothing exciting. 

If you like chasing big spinny things, and lots of them, then go to Texas and Oklahoma for May. Those folks aren't going to be liking life for a while, that is unless they are storm chasers.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 29, 2015)

Just keep us out of another drought!


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 29, 2015)

I just hope Mothers Day weekend is nice. Big camping trip planned at West Point with the family and mom!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

Bring on the snow!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 30, 2015)

Blizzard of 16


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 30, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Blizzard of 16



It's gonna be huge. this is the year. I've bought new dancing shoes for all the beagles.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 30, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> It's gonna be huge. this is the year. I've bought new dancing shoes for all the beagles.



Sounds like it is a sho nuff lock now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2015)

FYI
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=5


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> FYI
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=5



RutRow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2015)

Interesting that the GFS and the NAM are fairly congruent on this tropical development this early in the season. The GFS has it making landfall on Friday and the NAM has it just off the coast of SC the same time. Both put it at a good Tropical Storm at present, IF it were to actually develop and follow these models projected paths. A ton of ifs up in the air right now though. 

There will be a healthy 250 mb (34,000 ft. ) westerly split jet stream that usually tends to turn tropical systems offshore. 

We'll see. Here's some pretty colors for your entertainment only. This is NOT a forecast.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2015)

Thank ye kinly mugill


----------



## PappyHoel (May 4, 2015)

Checking in, I heard there's weather.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 4, 2015)

Does this mean an early fall?


----------



## smokey30725 (May 4, 2015)

I hope so. I sweated way too much today.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 4, 2015)

One formed right off the coast about this time last year and headed north. I would rather they form here in lieu of building up over the Atlantic and increasing in power though.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 6, 2015)

Need rain !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Need rain !



Better wash and wax your truck then. Otherwise its not looking too good for rain any time soon.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 6, 2015)

Seems like we have gotten off pretty easy so far in North Georgia this spring with severe weather. I am thankful.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2015)

We need rain in the 30132 bad!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> We need rain in the 30132 bad!



Better wash n wax your Yugo then.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

This beautiful weather has been awesome in the 30307.  Keep it up spaniard!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2015)

Drove thru some can hardly see past the hood thunderstorms between Gainsville and Cleveland yesterday


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drove thru some can hardly see past the hood thunderstorms between Gainsville and Cleveland yesterday


They petered out IMBY!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better wash and wax your truck then. Otherwise its not looking too good for rain any time soon.


 I give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 9, 2015)

Heck it rained on me going huntin thur night on 515. Then yesterday eve came a decent little rain at my house on this side of the mountain from shakey.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 9, 2015)

Rainin on me again. Thinking this may be a dark cloud following me around now.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better wash n wax your Yugo then.



Washed and waxed.... Waiting on the rain! 
Seriously, I have silver queen corn that has been in the ground for over 2 weeks that hasn't come up yet! We really need rain... Watering tomatoes out of the well !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2015)

I'll be watchin the potential for Saturday n Sunday of this week. Should be interesting to see if our pattern changes, and if so, how much. Any rain between now and then will be hit and miss at best. Some will be hit a lot, some will be missed a lot.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Hugh, I got 200yds. of concrete to pour this week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Thanks Hugh, I got 200yds. of concrete to pour this week.



What day and where?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Wednesday, Columbus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Wednesday, Columbus.



You should be good. Wednesday and Thursday have the least potential for rogue showers, as it stands right now. 

Of course I haven't added in 200 yds of crete and Murphy's Law yet...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should be good. Wednesday and Thursday have the least potential for rogue showers, as it stands right now.
> 
> Of course I haven't added in 200 yds of crete and Murphy's Law yet...



I'm turkey hunting here close to albany on Monday, Tuesday and wednesday. Adjust your forecast accordingly.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Nothing personal or anything, but couldn't you go to Texas or somewhere?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2015)

Needing rain in the 30132


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Going to try to put  in a pipe this Friday afternoon and Sat. With that being said, South ga can prob. expect 4 inches of rain over the weekend.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 11, 2015)

sounds like this afternoon could get interesting with some isolated severe storms rolling through with a cold front.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 11, 2015)

I heard it thundering about dinner time. Didnt see anything else though.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 11, 2015)

Good one blew through here around 3. Split a huge Bradford pear in half up near the front of the access road.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 11, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Good one blew through here around 3. Split a huge Bradford pear in half up near the front of the access road.



That's a good thing!


----------



## smokey30725 (May 11, 2015)

I'm just happy my storm shelter arrived today! Gets installed on Friday in it's permanent spot in the back corner of my garage.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2015)

Sideways rain in Cartersville


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I'm just happy my storm shelter arrived today! Gets installed on Friday in it's permanent spot in the back corner of my garage.



Congrats. It's been a long time coming, that's for sure.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 12, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Congrats. It's been a long time coming, that's for sure.



Yeah, wound up ordering the 5x7x7 steel safe room from Fain Storm Shelters out of Jackson,TN. Most helpful people I have ever dealt with. It's a kit that is going to be assembled by a General Contractor I know and trust. F5 rated and certified by Texas Tech's wind labs. I'm going to have my Liberty safe installed inside it as well for added security. The panels weigh right at 100 lbs. each and the door is about 3 times that by itself. This sucker is solid. I will post pics of the installed room hopefully Friday evening after he is complete. Between this and my 20kw generator, I feel adequately prepared for whatever may come.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Yeah, wound up ordering the 5x7x7 steel safe room from Fain Storm Shelters out of Jackson,TN. Most helpful people I have ever dealt with. It's a kit that is going to be assembled by a General Contractor I know and trust. F5 rated and certified by Texas Tech's wind labs. I'm going to have my Liberty safe installed inside it as well for added security. The panels weigh right at 100 lbs. each and the door is about 3 times that by itself. This sucker is solid. I will post pics of the installed room hopefully Friday evening after he is complete.



Holy wow.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 12, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Holy wow.



Yeah, got my workout last night. The pallet was so heavy, we had to unload it mostly by hand because the truck driver's pallet jack would not raise it up until we removed around 70% of the weight, one panel at a time. On the plus side, my annoying neighbor now thinks I am putting up a border fence that is 7 feet tall.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Yeah, got my workout last night. The pallet was so heavy, we had to unload it mostly by hand because the truck driver's pallet jack would not raise it up until we removed around 70% of the weight, one panel at a time. On the plus side, my annoying neighbor now thinks I am putting up a border fence that is 7 feet tall.



Hmmm, an F5 rated privacy fence....

I could use one of them at my place. Maybe it will keep their stoner kids from tossing their trash onto my yard, and force them to confront the fact that the shrubbery on that side is theirs to maintain, like they said when I moved in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Yeah, wound up ordering the 5x7x7 steel safe room from Fain Storm Shelters out of Jackson,TN. Most helpful people I have ever dealt with. It's a kit that is going to be assembled by a General Contractor I know and trust. F5 rated and certified by Texas Tech's wind labs. I'm going to have my Liberty safe installed inside it as well for added security. The panels weigh right at 100 lbs. each and the door is about 3 times that by itself. This sucker is solid. I will post pics of the installed room hopefully Friday evening after he is complete. Between this and my 20kw generator, I feel adequately prepared for whatever may come.



I do hope this get's bolted about 10ft deep into concrete. I saw how far across the highway an F5 moved a Cat D6 Dozer in the Oakgrove Al. tornado. Your little box wouldn't be a problem at all to move, if it weren't properly secured.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 12, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do hope this get's bolted about 10ft deep into concrete. I saw how far across the highway an F5 moved a Cat D6 Dozer in the Oakgrove Al. tornado. Your little box wouldn't be a problem at all to move, if it weren't properly secured.



It comes with the hilti epoxy anchors in addition to the beefiest hardware I have ever seen. The hilti anchors are supposed to bond with the concrete itself and have something like a 10,000 psi rating each. I asked my father in law about them because he used to use them to anchor equipment at the paper mill he worked at. He said that the concrete would fail before those anchors do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> It comes with the hilti epoxy anchors in addition to the beefiest hardware I have ever seen. The hilti anchors are supposed to bond with the concrete itself and have something like a 10,000 psi rating each. I asked my father in law about them because he used to use them to anchor equipment at the paper mill he worked at. He said that the concrete would fail before those anchors do.



Well, when it's your time, it's your time, regardless of what size or shape box your buried in...


----------



## 3ringer (May 12, 2015)

*Do I need a tent for Saturday ?*

We have an outdoor event planned for Saturday. I was quoted 750 bucks to rent a 35 x 45 tent. What are your thoughts for weather on Saturday. This event is in the evening around 6 pm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2015)

3ringer said:


> We have an outdoor event planned for Saturday. I was quoted 750 bucks to rent a 35 x 45 tent. What are your thoughts for weather on Saturday. This event is in the evening around 6 pm.



Are you trying to stay dry? or free from sunburn? Because either would be a good investment.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 12, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do hope this get's bolted about 10ft deep into concrete. I saw how far across the highway an F5 moved a Cat D6 Dozer in the Oakgrove Al. tornado. Your little box wouldn't be a problem at all to move, if it weren't properly secured.



Wow...that's a heavy piece of machinery



smokey30725 said:


> It comes with the hilti epoxy anchors in addition to the beefiest hardware I have ever seen. The hilti anchors are supposed to bond with the concrete itself and have something like a 10,000 psi rating each. I asked my father in law about them because he used to use them to anchor equipment at the paper mill he worked at. He said that the concrete would fail before those anchors do.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, when it's your time, it's your time, regardless of what size or shape box your buried in...



Way to instill some confidence in his new shelter 

In reality, as long as the wind can't get underneath it, I think it will be solid with the anchors in the slab.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2015)

I prefer a roof top vantage point and a cooler of brewski when tornadoes are near my house! ... That way I can report the live action straight to the messican!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I prefer a roof top vantage point and a cooler of brewski when tornadoes are near my house! ... That way I can report the live action straight to the messican!



keep enough brewski in the cooler to keep it from flying away.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keep enough brewski in the cooler to keep it from flying away.



Very good advice sir, thank you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Way to instill some confidence in his new shelter



Unless a D6 lands on top of it...



blood on the ground said:


> I prefer a roof top vantage point and a cooler of brewski when tornadoes are near my house! ... That way I can report the live action straight to the messican!



I've been to  your place, only thing you can see from your roof is half way up on all of them trees around you...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2015)

On a brighter note, for those of us convinced we live in the  wrong part of the country, Breckenridge Colorado will see a few showers this week, then about midnight Friday night it will snow for about 12 hours, until around noon on Saturday where it'll change back over to rain. Low's Friday night around 26, highs on Saturday 43. Yep, I'm in the wrong place...


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 13, 2015)

All I know is I mowed around wednesday last week and here it is a week later and I dont have to mow again..dried up nearly. Ill take that.


----------



## 3ringer (May 13, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you trying to stay dry? or free from sunburn? Because either would be a good investment.



Trying to keep dry. As of today , they are backing down on the chance of rain. Earlier in the week it was 80 percent. Now it is 20 percent . I'm thinking of canceling the tent and take our chances. 750 bucks is a lot of money for a little rain shower.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 13, 2015)

Shoot Id take some snow about now. Smokey fire them beagles up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Trying to keep dry. As of today , they are backing down on the chance of rain. Earlier in the week it was 80 percent. Now it is 20 percent . I'm thinking of canceling the tent and take our chances. 750 bucks is a lot of money for a little rain shower.



As long as you're willin to incur the wrath of a bunch of women in dresses they bought to only wear once that cost way more than they should have paid for them, lookin like wet poodles with their makeup runnin everywhere on the one day of there life that was suppose to be fairy tale perfect.


----------



## 3ringer (May 13, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as you're willin to incur the wrath of a bunch of women in dresses they bought to only wear once that cost way more than they should have paid for them, lookin like wet poodles with their makeup runnin everywhere on the one day of there life that was suppose to be fairy tale perfect.



Yeah what's up with that ? A guy can wear the same pants and shirt over and over. A woman can only wear her dress one time. They say other women know that they wore that dress before. Who Cares , I don't get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Yeah what's up with that ? A guy can wear the same pants and shirt over and over. A woman can only wear her dress one time. They say other women know that they wore that dress before. Who Cares , I don't get it.


For the same reason a woman can hang a 200 lb mirror on a straight pin shoved in the sheet rock but for a man to make it work takes a laser level, a stud finder and 2-#8 3" lag bolts,  otherwise it will fall. 

It is a science that not even Sir Isaac Newton was willing to attempt to explain. 

My best justification is that womens ability to torment men and defy logic and gravity are proof God has a twisted sense of humor.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 14, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For the same reason a woman can hang a 200 lb mirror on a straight pin shoved in the sheet rock but for a man to make it work takes a laser level, a stud finder and 2-#8 3" lag bolts,  otherwise it will fall.
> 
> It is a science that not even Sir Isaac Newton was willing to attempt to explain.
> 
> My best justification is that womens ability to torment men and defy logic and gravity are proof God has a twisted sense of humor.



I've never seen so much truth packed into so few words. Well done, sir.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2015)

I'm here... Just waiting on a chance....
My mawinlaw is coming back this weekend... Just saying!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here... Just waiting on a chance....
> My mawinlaw is coming back this weekend... Just saying!!!!



You got that big hole dug up on the hill in the woods yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Trying to keep dry. As of today , they are backing down on the chance of rain. Earlier in the week it was 80 percent. Now it is 20 percent . I'm thinking of canceling the tent and take our chances. 750 bucks is a lot of money for a little rain shower.



So'd you get that tent yet?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got that big hole dug up on the hill in the woods yet?



For me er her?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2015)

Man Oklahoma is getting hammered. This is about the worst tornado signature I've ever seen. Ground truth is its a large wedge tornado on the ground.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 16, 2015)

Storm shelter is complete. Hope to never have to test it.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2015)

had a nice littler thunder boomer pass through cartersville  a couple hrs ago! lots of sparky sparky in the sky also.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 18, 2015)

We didn't get harldy anything this weekend. About 5 minutes of rain and then LOTS of humidity and heat. I hate hot weather.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 18, 2015)

We got about a good hour of rain in Buford last night. A real ground soaker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> had a nice littler thunder boomer pass through cartersville  a couple hrs ago! lots of sparky sparky in the sky also.


We know. Your wife videoed how excited you were about that dinky little storm cell.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 18, 2015)

Almost a month ago I was sitting in this same chair at the same dr when the hail storm hit Mayretta. Storming again but nothing like last time. Just cows and flat rocks, no tigers.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 18, 2015)

Awesome rumbler right now in 30096.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We know. Your wife videoed how excited you were about that dinky little storm cell.






We're going Green Baby!!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (May 18, 2015)

Looks like some nastiness heading my way in NW Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We're going Green Baby!!!!



Watch out for them Tigers..

He's an expert cause he watched that movie...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We know. Your wife videoed how excited you were about that dinky little storm cell.



Idjit!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Sounds like I'm going green outside right now....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like I'm going green outside right now....



Her cookin was that bad tonight huh?


----------



## grunt0331 (May 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man Oklahoma is getting hammered. This is about the worst tornado signature I've ever seen. Ground truth is its a large wedge tornado on the ground.



I lived about 50 miles due east of there when stationed at Fort Sill.  We got lucky while we were there and only had one scare.  Our girls were little and we took them out for ice cream. Big, nasty cell rolled through and we rode it out in the cooler with the staff and other customers.  Out there you can see them coming from a long, long way and when you feel the wind shift and get hit with a cool wind you better get where you're gettin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2015)

Looking ahead, seems this hit and miss pattern will be with us until near the end of the month, then around the 30th to 6/1 looks like we're gonna get real wet. 

In other words, if your under a thunderstorm til then that's a good thing, except for the flashy stuff and a little wind. Then around the end of the month we all should be gettin wet, just in time to pull up our gardens that just didn't make it this year.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looking ahead, seems this hit and miss pattern will be with us until near the end of the month, then around the 30th to 6/1 looks like we're gonna get real wet.
> 
> In other words, if your under a thunderstorm til then that's a good thing, except for the flashy stuff and a little wind. Then around the end of the month we all should be gettin wet, just in time to pull up our gardens that just didn't make it this year.



What's your gut tell you about severe weather possibilities?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> What's your gut tell you about severe weather possibilities?



Nothing. I don't listen to my gut, I listen to the hairs on the back of my neck, and they ain't sayin anything either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We know. Your wife videoed how excited you were about that dinky little storm cell.






I KNOW this dood !!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2015)

Here's a fun little observation from the guys at WX South. Basically forecasting the Nino this far out is pointless. It is almost never accurate. However the WX South guys say if this map by NOAA were to verify by this fall then the potential for a Southeast winter reminiscent of 2009-10 would go way up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2015)

And for more current forecast, here's a copy and paste of WX Souths Memorial Day weekend. It just don't get no better than this.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And for more current forecast, here's a copy and paste of WX Souths Memorial Day weekend. It just don't get no better than this.



Good stuff. Thanks. I'm supposed to be helping to stain a deck in Charlotte this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2015)

Just in case any of you find yourself in your vehicle and in a tornado. Leave the vehicle for a culvert or something safer. This car shows the results of a recent tornado in Runaway Bay, Texas.




Any questions.


----------



## lbzdually (May 20, 2015)

There's a strong line of storms in West Alabama moving this way, are they going to stay together and hit us later this evening or night?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> There's a strong line of storms in West Alabama moving this way, are they going to stay together and hit us later this evening or night?



That is a misleading statement followed by an impossible to answer question. 

Fact: There are scattered showers moving from Ms into Al, with a couple of heavier cells down just west of Tuscaloosa, but none are severe in nature. Currently the average temp over there is 88 with 48% humidity. Not exactly favorable conditions for severe development. Over here Cartersville for example is 84 with  45% humidity. With that data I wouldn't expect much of anything, and if the stray cell or two do make it into our state I would expect them to be extremely random, just as they are in Al right now. 

Time will tell.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

i wonder if that board is under warranty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> i wonder if that board is under warranty


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 20, 2015)

Thats how the Home Depot guys load em nowadays!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 21, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Thats how the Home Depot guys load em nowadays!



"Sir, sir! You can't drive off without your red flag on that."


----------



## lbzdually (May 21, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is a misleading statement followed by an impossible to answer question.
> 
> Fact: There are scattered showers moving from Ms into Al, with a couple of heavier cells down just west of Tuscaloosa, but none are severe in nature. Currently the average temp over there is 88 with 48% humidity. Not exactly favorable conditions for severe development. Over here Cartersville for example is 84 with  45% humidity. With that data I wouldn't expect much of anything, and if the stray cell or two do make it into our state I would expect them to be extremely random, just as they are in Al right now.
> 
> Time will tell.



I said strong not severe.  It stormed pretty good in Dalton when I was sitting in the ER waiting to see if my dad was going to live or not, so what I saw on radar heading this way was what we got.


----------



## Gone Fishing (May 21, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We're going Green Baby!!!!



It's like watching a train wreck.  I keep watching it and it gets funnier every time.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2015)

Got some much needed rain this afternoon.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 26, 2015)

Prayers for the folks in Texas and Oklahoma.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 26, 2015)

It's about to rain in South Ga... We need it too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2015)

I've got radar indicated rotation between Shadydale and Eatonton. Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2015)

Hugh, we just got our fist drops of rain today around the house since sometime around the first of April. And it wasn`t enough to register.


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

Pouring here in Winder!


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Between yesterday and what's going through conyers now we've probly got 2-3 inches. Maybe more


----------



## lbzdually (May 26, 2015)

We had some strong, er  bad, er mean, shoot I don't know what I'm allowed to call a storm with strong winds, heavy rain and thunder and lightning anymore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, we just got our fist drops of rain today around the house since sometime around the first of April. And it wasn`t enough to register.



Chances are going to be getting better. Hopefully y'all can catch up.


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Its pouring rain here with some strong winds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> We had some strong, er  bad, er mean, shoot I don't know what I'm allowed to call a storm with strong winds, heavy rain and thunder and lightning anymore.



Boomers, Light Shows and Twisty / Spinny things. That is the official classification


----------



## Gone Fishing (May 27, 2015)

We were at Durhamtown in Union Point when it hit.  I can safely say we did not miss out on fireworks for close to Memorial Day.  Wow the wind and lightning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2015)

Well said Mr. Spann, well said. https://medium.com/@spann/the-age-of-disinformation-98d55837d7d9


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

We got a frog drownin` 1/10 of an inch yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Greene728 (May 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well said Mr. Spann, well said. https://medium.com/@spann/the-age-of-disinformation-98d55837d7d9



Another reason I like James Spann so much. Accurate, dependable, and brutally honest!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2015)

Storms started out a little rough last night around midnight but then quickly tapered off to just a steady soaking rain most all night here at the house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We got a frog drownin` 1/10 of an inch yesterday afternoon.



Still pullin for y'all down that way. Y'all need it more than we do, that's for sure. Oh, and the "north of the gnat line" terminology for that is a 'Frog Strangler' aka a 'whole herd of cows on a flat rock'. Sounds like y'all barely got a calf on a flat rock.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well said Mr. Spann, well said. https://medium.com/@spann/the-age-of-disinformation-98d55837d7d9



Yes, sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still pullin for y'all down that way. Y'all need it more than we do, that's for sure. Oh, and the "north of the gnat line" terminology for that is a 'Frog Strangler' aka a 'whole herd of cows on a flat rock'. Sounds like y'all barely got a calf on a flat rock.



Amen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2015)

For you folks suffering in SOWEGA. The folks at WX South say theirs hope yet.

From their page on Facebook:

A hot, humid day was in full effect today with the storms concentrated on the western side of a developing Bermuda Ridge....this placed central and north, western Georgia, and the western Carolinas finally into some afternoon storms, and some sections of southern Virginia (northwest GA and eastern Alabama have been racking up lately).
This ridge is going to flex west bound, pushing the best chances of rain the next few days across the Tennessee Valley, back into --you guessed it--eastern Texas, with more widespread afternoon storms.
But a slight change is showing up next week, one that you'll like particularly in Florida, Georgia and the Carolinas, Virginia where the rain hasn't been nearly enough, or widespread, like it has just west of there. An upper low is shown to form, and this combined with a stalling out front will set up a fight , between the low and the offshore High Pressure. This is a good way to develop afternoon, evening storms--some of these will rain out well past midnight closer to the upper low in Alabama, and near the Front in NC, SC and VA and north Georgia by midweek.
Beyond that, I'm keeping an eye on the potential tropical development somewhere near either side of Florida, the northeast Gulf or the Bahamas area. With a Bermuda ridge in that position, anything that develops would probably get pushed inland into the Southeast, but thats a long range guess and just speculation right now.
Wxsouth.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 29, 2015)

Gwinnett got smacked pretty hard right around rush hour last night. I'm looking forward to some good soaking rains


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For you folks suffering in SOWEGA. The folks at WX South say theirs hope yet.
> 
> From their page on Facebook:
> 
> ...




Anything, we just got to get some rain.


----------



## Crakajak (May 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Anything, we just got to get some rain.



Get some of them fellas in the food plot section to do a rain dance. Some can do it better than others.


----------



## Greene728 (May 31, 2015)

Wow!!!
The flooding we have experienced this afternoon in Central and West Coweta is unbelievable! I've been here my entire 41 years of existence and this is as bad as ive ever seen it. I've got a close friend on Welcome Rd whose rain gauge says 6in in roughly 4hrs! And its still raining. I sure hope the rest of the week isn't like this or were gonna be in trouble!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 1, 2015)

Very unfortunate Atlanta downtown connector flooding.  



http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/29201348/downtown-connector-reopened-after-flooding

*Downtown connector reopened after flooding*

Posted: May 31, 2015 5:01 PM EDT








OR


https://www.facebook.com/fox5atlant...2.85148.43279570822/10152893984845823/?type=1

11 hrs







AND


http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/downtown-connector-closed-due-to-flooding/nmRtQ/#7357177

*Officials now say clogs to blame for Downtown Connector flooding*

5:46 p.m. Sunday, May 31, 2015


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2015)

Setting outside right now... Breezy with light rain in the 30132... My garden is very happy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

We finally got 3/10s yesterday afternoon. Coulda used more but it`s better than nothing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We finally got 3/10s yesterday afternoon. Coulda used more but it`s better than nothing.



Absolutely!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 1, 2015)

Happy hurricane season!   http://news.yahoo.com/flip-side-years-no-hurricanes-good-luck-runs-135554175.html


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 1, 2015)

Nickel/Marble sized hail on the lake side of Buford last night. I wish I had a rain gauge so I could tell just how bad it rained.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Happy hurricane season!   http://news.yahoo.com/flip-side-years-no-hurricanes-good-luck-runs-135554175.html





I always get a kick out of the hurricane prediction they throw out every year. If they can predict that with accuracy, I can teach a bluetick hound to cipher and read.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 1, 2015)

We drove by this on the way home from North Carolina yesterday afternoon around 3 PM. This is right outside Sweetwater, TN along I-75.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I always get a kick out of the hurricane prediction they throw out every year. If they can predict that with accuracy, I can teach a bluetick hound to cipher and read.



Dr. William Gray was the leading scientist on hurricane patterns and predictions, and is emeritus professor at Colorado State University. He was accurate for many many years as to the number of hurricanes we'd have, at least more so than anyone else, but when the Global Warming aka Al Gore's Carbon Credit Ponzi Scheme cropped up Dr. Gray saw through it like a wet t-shirt and for being a detractor to the popular fake science was promptly booted from all of the media stages and ostracized for his objections. 

That is a testament to exactly how screwed up and agenda driven our country has become. He was, and still is the best authority on hurricane patterns and predictions. 

Probably the single incident that made me turn my back on the Weather Channel, now the Weather Drama Channel, forever.

Now that the Global Warmin / Climate Change / Bend over and take it like and idiot fad has faded some, and TWC has realized it's hurricane predictions have failed miserably over the past so many years they are slowly integrating Dr. Gray's predictions back into the mix via their own talking heads. 

Too little too late for me. They drank the kook-aide so I'm done with them. I'll just get Dr. Gray's predictions straight from the source at CSU.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2015)

Interesting anomaly last night. I've seen outflow boundaries many times on radar, usually from a storm cell collapsing, but last night right before dark was different. I was on my phone checking the approaching light rain and switched over from base reflectivity mode to velocity mode. Just a habit I do. Lo and behold there was a thin line of red showing up that at first wasn't there on reflectivity mode, and since it was heading due north, right towards my location I thought I'd go outside and ground truth what this lone red line was all about. 

It was pretty cool to watch it roll in, quiet, a little breeze when it arrived, and a fog bank all of the way to the ground that lasted for about 30 seconds as it blew through. Sorry I couldn't get pics of the fog bank, it was just too dark to pick up the effect on camera.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 1, 2015)

Now that's cool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dr. William Gray was the leading scientist on hurricane patterns and predictions, and is emeritus professor at Colorado State University. He was accurate for many many years as to the number of hurricanes we'd have, at least more so than anyone else, but when the Global Warming aka Al Gore's Carbon Credit Ponzi Scheme cropped up Dr. Gray saw through it like a wet t-shirt and for being a detractor to the popular fake science was promptly booted from all of the media stages and ostracized for his objections.
> 
> That is a testament to exactly how screwed up and agenda driven our country has become. He was, and still is the best authority on hurricane patterns and predictions.
> 
> ...





Ya`ll are about the only ones I trust anymore. Our locals don`t even make good entertainment.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's something for you folks to chew on. See the below picture? Nice waterspout huh? Well, I recently watched a video from one of the florduh beaches where someone was videoing a waterspout as it came on shore. Lots of laughin in the background, which then turned to screams and some choice Sunday School language when the spout, now on shore, picked up a huge bouncy house filled with kids and tossed it about 50 ft in the air and across the road. 

Folks, a water spout IS a tornado, just over water, when it comes ashore it is no longer a water spout, so guess what that makes it? True there are some heat lift related spouts just like dust devils that aren't that dangerous, but when it's associated with a storm it's just as dangerous as a tornado on land.

It amazes me how many times I've see videos of folks sitting and watching one come ashore like there was nothing to it. Would you sit and watch a tornado coming right at you?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

It got rough in Columbus yesterday. Hope this ends well but it does not look promising.
http://m.wtvm.com/wtvm/db/330870/content/FW9fvSbK

And for the record.. If a father stole my boat to search for his kid.. He'd get a pass.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 1, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you sit and watch a tornado coming right at you?



Yeah, up to a point, but that's just how I get down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you sit and watch a tornado coming right at you?





Nossir. We ran for the hallway in the middle of the house. It happened so fast that if I had been at my mailbox out by the road I would have never made it in the house. It was that fast.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 3, 2015)

Monday we prolly got 3" of rain in about 2 hours imby and yesterday we had a total of 6" in the rain gauge. Along with hail winds and lightnin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Monday we prolly got 3" of rain in about 2 hours imby and yesterday we had a total of 6" in the rain gauge. Along with hail winds and lightnin.



Quit bogartin' the weather and send some down towards Nicodemus...


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 3, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit bogartin' the weather and send some down towards Nicodemus...



I'd love to be able to send him some of these flooding rains that we been having here in Coweta. They are simply just washing things away. Quite a few private lakes around here have been lost in the last few days. One is on the front page of the local paper online. But I wouldn't wish that on ole Nicodemus.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2015)

Hehehe

http://thevane.gawker.com/stop-asking-weatherpeople-exactly-when-itll-start-raini-1709087154


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2015)

Greene728 said:


> I'd love to be able to send him some of these flooding rains that we been having here in Coweta. They are simply just washing things away. Quite a few private lakes around here have been lost in the last few days. One is on the front page of the local paper online. But I wouldn't wish that on ole Nicodemus.





Don`t worry about me. I`m on a hill that didn`t even come close to floodin` in `94. And got 3 boats up on this hill with us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t worry about me. I`m on a hill that didn`t even come close to floodin` in `94. And got 3 boats up on this hill with us.



Yeah, we need to talk about that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2015)

Just an FYI. 

It might get a little bumpy between 10pm and 6am tonight into tomorrow morning in the Northern half of our state.
There is a possibility they could fire back up around noonish +/- in SOWEGA  tomorrow as well. 

Carry on.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 8, 2015)

The first wave is hitting Dade county now, with some nasty junk back towards Nashville.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> The first wave is hitting Dade county now, with some nasty junk back towards Nashville.



Yep. Its gonna get bumpy tonight here nawth of the gnat line.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2015)

Got some severe cells comin' this way through here, but they're startin' to simmer down a little when they hit the mountains.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 9, 2015)

Got caught in the line coming out of Alabama around 6 last night as I was crossing Nickajack Lake on the way to revival service at church. Never seen so many cars pulled over.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2015)

Send me some storms .... I'm tired of watering tomato plants....


----------



## DDD (Jun 9, 2015)

It started out thundering and lightning and pouring rain this morning and the afternoon ended the same way.

How did y'all do?

Who's ready for Winter Weather Thread 1 - 10????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

DDD said:


> It started out thundering and lightning and pouring rain this morning and the afternoon ended the same way.
> 
> How did y'all do?
> 
> Who's ready for Winter Weather Thread 1 - 10????



I will be ready for sure after it hits mid 90's several days next week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like South Ga could once again get some much needed rain today, while most of North Ga will be hit and miss, less organized.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 10, 2015)

DDD said:


> It started out thundering and lightning and pouring rain this morning and the afternoon ended the same way.
> 
> How did y'all do?
> 
> Who's ready for Winter Weather Thread 1 - 10????


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 10, 2015)

DDD said:


> It started out thundering and lightning and pouring rain this morning and the afternoon ended the same way.
> 
> How did y'all do?
> 
> Who's ready for Winter Weather Thread 1 - 10????



Decent rumbler in Duluth early in the work day. 

Lots of intimidating clouds last night while I was on the lake, but no thunder, and no rain on Lanier. This pic was after the intimidating ones collapsed.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Decent rumbler in Duluth early in the work day.
> 
> Lots of intimidating clouds last night while I was on the lake, but no thunder, and no rain on Lanier. This pic was after the intimidating ones collapsed.


That's plumb purty!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That's plumb purty!



Thanks, I thought so, too.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jun 10, 2015)

DDD said:


> It started out thundering and lightning and pouring rain this morning and the afternoon ended the same way.
> 
> How did y'all do?
> 
> Who's ready for Winter Weather Thread 1 - 10????



Best threads of the year, ready for fall to role in


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Best threads of the year, ready for fall to role in



Amen to that! Hope all the hot weather lovers are getting their fill of this heat and humidity.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Amen to that! Hope all the hot weather lovers are getting their fill of this heat and humidity.



Lovin it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 11, 2015)

DDD said:


> It started out thundering and lightning and pouring rain this morning and the afternoon ended the same way.
> 
> How did y'all do?
> 
> Who's ready for *Winter Weather *Thread 1 - 10????



We are due!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2015)

DDD said:


> It started out thundering and lightning and pouring rain this morning and the afternoon ended the same way.
> 
> How did y'all do?
> 
> Who's ready for Winter Weather Thread 1 - 10????



Sign me up for the winter weather thread.... I'm tired of the stupid heat already!!!! Sad thing is we have a long way to go before we get some relief from summer!!!!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jun 14, 2015)

This heat this weak is going to be rediculous


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2015)

Somebody wash their truck please... My garden needs rain!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 15, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> This heat this weak is going to be rediculous



Always remember, during the cold months, there will be people telling us how wonderful the summer heat is. Relish it while you can. We only have about 8 months of hot weather every year.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody wash their truck please... My garden needs rain!!!



I gave up on washing my Z71. Last two times I spent over an hour cleaning and washing it, within 24 hours I had to pull some moron out of a mud pit. Last time was two rather butch-looking ladies who thought a Ford Focus could make it through 6 inch deep slop down by the pond. They were mistaken.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 15, 2015)

Patience! http://blog.chron.com/weather/2015/...s-flood-threat-as-tropical-system-approaches/


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Sometime last week while we were gone 6/10ths of an inch of rain fell at the house. That gives me a total of 9/10ths over the last two months.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometime last week while we were gone 6/10ths of an inch of rain fell at the house. That gives me a total of 9/10ths over the last two months.



That's not good brother!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2015)

I think there have been two, maybe three afternoons in the last three weeks that we've not got at least some rain if not a pretty hard pop-up thunderstorm at my place. Got a couple gullywashers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think there have been two, maybe three afternoons in the last three weeks that we've not got at least some rain if not a pretty hard pop-up thunderstorm at my place. Got a couple gullywashers.



Your ready for snow again ain't ya ......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Your ready for snow again ain't ya ......


Nope. Summer suits me just fine.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Your ready for snow again ain't ya ......



I'll be happy to accept my share and NCHillbilly's share of snow for the year. My NW Georgia brethren will be happy to have it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometime last week while we were gone 6/10ths of an inch of rain fell at the house. That gives me a total of 9/10ths over the last two months.



I'm afraid it won't get better anytime real soon.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Coming-up through North Florida and South Georgia today it was 98 and 99 degrees for much of the way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2015)

Unfortunately Bill won't give us any relief...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 16, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unfortunately Bill won't give us any relief...



I told Billy to run the button hook!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2015)

Plenty of lightning and thunder but not much rain in Cartersville at the moment.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2015)

I about got struck by lightning trying to beat the evening storm to mow the grass yesterday. I was about 10' from the 'lectric fence when  a bolt struck down on the hill above me and streaks of fire shot off the wire and arced to the metal t-posts. I could feel my hair standing up with the static charge in the air. BTW, a Husquvarna riding mower will go a lot faster than you think it will when you lay the spurs to it and head it back to the shed.  

Every afternoon about the time I get home = downpouring thunderstorm. Day after day after day after day.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I about got struck by lightning trying to beat the evening storm to mow the grass yesterday. I was about 10' from the 'lectric fence when  a bolt struck down on the hill above me and streaks of fire shot off the wire and arced to the metal t-posts. I could feel my hair standing up with the static charge in the air. BTW, a Husquvarna riding mower will go a lot faster than you think it will when you lay the spurs to it and head it back to the shed.
> 
> *Every afternoon about the time I get home = downpouring thunderstorm. Day after day after day after day*.



You have my sympathy. No. Wait, that's envy. 

Glad you're safe.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unfortunately Bill won't give us any relief...



A truly useless Billy, at least to GA.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> You have my sympathy. No. Wait, that's envy.
> 
> Glad you're safe.



No, I'm glad we're getting it for sure, just makes it hard to get anything done in the afternoon, and don't like lightining zizzin' down around me, but that's just normal summertime in the mountains-afternoon t-storms.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, I'm glad we're getting it for sure, just makes it hard to get anything done in the afternoon, and don't like lightining zizzin' down around me, but that's just normal summertime in the mountains-afternoon t-storms.



I hear ya. If I didn't have this whole job thing I could get so much more done around the house.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I about got struck by lightning trying to beat the evening storm to mow the grass yesterday. I was about 10' from the 'lectric fence when  a bolt struck down on the hill above me and streaks of fire shot off the wire and arced to the metal t-posts. I could feel my hair standing up with the static charge in the air. BTW, a Husquvarna riding mower will go a lot faster than you think it will when you lay the spurs to it and head it back to the shed.
> 
> Every afternoon about the time I get home = downpouring thunderstorm. Day after day after day after day.


Daaaannnngggg!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought it was supposed to hot this week.........


----------



## srb (Jun 17, 2015)

When is the longest day of summer this year?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

srb said:


> When is the longest day of summer this year?



June 21.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2015)

Just woke up to the beautiful sound of a thunderstorm passing over my area! First time we have had rain in days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2015)

Anybody else loving this booming noise outside? Got some heading my way according to the radar..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

​


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody else loving this booming noise outside? Got some heading my way according to the radar..



You just don't know. Lovin it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 18, 2015)

We just had a decent one come through!  My grass was loving it!


----------



## srb (Jun 18, 2015)

Two showers here already today...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ​
> You just don't know. Lovin it.



I didn't, however, love what it did for the evening commute here in Gwinnett.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I didn't, however, love what it did for the evening commute here in Gwinnett.



True dat.....it was a little rough yesterday


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> True dat.....it was a little rough yesterday



I had to stay late anyway yesterday, or I would have left before it hit on my normal schedule, but it made my normal 25 minute ride over 90. 

But I did get to see some pretty cool clouds and lightning, so I had that going for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2015)

Got 1/20th of an inch late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2015)

Had some damage NE of Monroe. NWS has been called to determine if it was straightline winds or a spinny thingy. 

I was texting with DDD re: the storm and heard that familiar roar, but couldn't pin point exactly where it was from my location.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2015)

Current Attachments (188.3 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (188.3 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2015)

Big bad storm blew over my corn. High winds and an inch or so of rain. One of two storms we got fri. Got another 1/4-1/2 inch of rain yesterday.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2015)

Current Attachments (71.5 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (71.5 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2015)

From the same storm fri in conyers. There's another tree in the road a couple hundred yards down the road from that one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> From the same storm fri in conyers. There's another tree in the road a couple hundred yards down the road from that one



They packed a punch where it was happening, the rest of us just got rain and a little wind, but hearin that roar told me someone was gettin hammered. Sorry about your corn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2015)

93 days until Fall....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2015)

Thankfully that weather alert I received around 12ish last night was wrong.  They were calling for 60mph winds, large hail and severe thunderstorms for the Milledgeville/Deepstep/Sandersville areas.   Radar looked really BAD, guess it went around me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2015)

mguthrie,

Dang it looks like it ruined your corn crop.  You really got some nasty weather in the past few days for sure.  From the looks of your neighborhood, you obviously had some high really damaging winds with lots of rain at the time.  I am glad that your house is still standing properly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, if the GFS is telling the truth we should see the rain pick back up by Saturday. There will still be some pop up dynamic boomers from about mid week until then, if we can survive the Sahara Desert temps a la Jawja style. 

Conserve water, just stand outside with a bar of soap and bathe. Yes it I s going to be that soupy and miserable. 

Enjoy the week and if you get caught under one of these popup boomers be extremely careful. The lightning in them can be ferocious and sometimes when they're done, instead of just fading away, and if their tops are high enough to tap into suffecient cold air aloft they can collapse.

If your under one of those downburst with a 20k ft  + column of cold air falling straight down on you at 70 + mph it can be just as terrifying as a spinny thing, and just as destructive.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if the GFS is telling the truth we should see the rain pick back up by Saturday. There will still be some pop up dynamic boomers from about mid week until then, if we can survive the Sahara Desert temps a la Jawja style.
> 
> Conserve water, just stand outside with a bar of soap and bathe. Yes it I s going to be that soupy and miserable.
> 
> ...



Bring it!! ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankfully that weather alert I received around 12ish last night was wrong.  They were calling for 60mph winds, large hail and severe thunderstorms for the Milledgeville/Deepstep/Sandersville areas.   Radar looked really BAD, guess it went around me.



It died out not long after it passed to our east. It was a booger judging by the light show it was putting on. Lot's of c/g lightning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Check out this monster Supercell in SW South Dakota three days ago. Photo taken by Marko Korosec and provided by Reed Timmer on FB. I think I would crawl into my concrete hole and stay there just seeing this one coming.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out this monster Supercell in SW South Dakota three days ago. Photo taken by Marko Korosec and provided by Reed Timmer on FB. I think I would crawl into my concrete hole and stay there just seeing this one coming.



I dream of seeing things like that IRL.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out this monster Supercell in SW South Dakota three days ago. Photo taken by Marko Korosec and provided by Reed Timmer on FB. I think I would crawl into my concrete hole and stay there just seeing this one coming.



Not seeing many places to hunker down in the near proximity either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not seeing many places to hunker down in the near proximity either.



You've got a basement, form up a concrete cave and pump some concrete into it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a basement, form up a concrete cave and pump some concrete into it.





I`d have to dive down a gopher hole amongst the rattlesnakes, gophers, and dillers.

Ain`t no basements in this part of the country.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d have to dive down a gopher hole amongst the rattlesnakes, gophers, and dillers.
> 
> Ain`t no basements in this part of the country.



That wouldn't be fair to the Rattlesnakes...
I can design you an above ground concrete structure if you're a mind to pourin some concrete.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That wouldn't be fair to the Rattlesnakes...
> I can design you an above ground concrete structure if you're a mind to pourin some concrete.





Not right now I don`t! It`s too hot for an old man to be out there now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Not right now I don`t! It`s too hot for an old man to be out there now.



I didn't say sweat box...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't say sweat box...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Check out this lightning pic that James Spann just posted on FB. This was taken tonight in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out this lightning pic that James Spann just posted on FB. This was taken tonight in Moultrie Ga.



That's beautiful!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out this lightning pic that James Spann just posted on FB. This was taken tonight in Moultrie Ga.



Any word of borealis observed last night in your circles?

I have a friend who's a photographer who captured some in NC last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Any word of borealis observed last night in your circles?
> 
> I have a friend who's a photographer who captured some in NC last night.



have your friend send you pics so you can post them here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Any word of borealis observed last night in your circles?
> 
> I have a friend who's a photographer who captured some in NC last night.



Not mine. You've gotta be in a place that's so black you can't see your hand in front of your face to see em in Ga.

Last time I saw em was near Myricks Mill Pond, near Jeffersonville, Ga years ago. It was in deer season around midnight. The only way I could get a phone call to go out was to go down to the road, away from camp to pick up a signal. I thought is was the lights from Gordon lighting up the clouds, except there weren't no clouds and they were moving all funny. 


Pretty cool sight to witness.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not mine. You've gotta be in a place that's so black you can't see your hand in front of your face to see em in Ga.
> 
> Last time I saw em was near Myricks Mill Pond, near Jeffersonville, Ga years ago. It was in deer season around midnight. The only way I could get a phone call to go out was to go down to the road, away from camp to pick up a signal. I thought is was the lights from Gordon lighting up the clouds, except there weren't no clouds and they were moving all funny.
> 
> ...



They're on my bucket list, but I knew there was no chance for me last night with all the light pollution.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

Just a thought to throw out there. 

Back in 09'&10' we had a really active sun. Typically that coincides with an active weather pattern, it also carried over into a very active tornado season. 

The last few years, not so much but last nights G4 solar eruption was masssssssive. Sooooo, I'm wondering if we'll see a change in our pattern. Usually it's 7 to 10 days out when we see the change as a result from this type activity. 

Mark your calendar for the end of the month into the first week of July and see if this heat cycle breaks and we get more systems rolling in. 

There is science to support it, but even though I've read it over and over again it is way above my pay grade and skill set. I actually understand greek better than reading some of that stuff.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a thought to throw out there.
> 
> Back in 09'&10' we had a really active sun. Typically that coincides with an active weather pattern, it also carried over into a very active tornado season.
> 
> ...



Wxsouth has been chiming in about there being a pretty big change during that time frame.  When I read about the solar flares happening I thought of what you had always said in regards to this.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out this monster Supercell in SW South Dakota three days ago. Photo taken by Marko Korosec and provided by Reed Timmer on FB. I think I would crawl into my concrete hole and stay there just seeing this one coming.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out this lightning pic that James Spann just posted on FB. This was taken tonight in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's a piece I just found that puts it into terms I actually understand. 

Check it out.

http://www.space.com/19280-solar-activity-earth-climate.html


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> They're on my bucket list, but I knew there was no chance for me last night with all the light pollution.



Saw a pic on FB, but can't post here. Beautiful pic. Would love to see it in person someday. 

"Aurora Borealis as seen from southern Towns County, GA. Taken 6/23/15 around 1:30AM."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Saw a pic on FB, but can't post here. Beautiful pic. Would love to see it in person someday.
> 
> "Aurora Borealis as seen from southern Towns County, GA. Taken 6/23/15 around 1:30AM."



Why can't you post it here?  FB me the linky...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Saw a pic on FB, but can't post here. Beautiful pic. Would love to see it in person someday.
> 
> "Aurora Borealis as seen from southern Towns County, GA. Taken 6/23/15 around 1:30AM."



Suweet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Let's see if this works.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Let's see if this works.



It did and I wish I could have seen that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

Here ya go. Posted on FB by Tyler Penland / Towns County Ga. and shared by WX South and Brad Panovich.
He had a distinct advantage being up on the Tn / NC border of Ga.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya go. Posted on FB by Tyler Penland / Towns County Ga. and shared by WX South and Brad Panovich.
> He had a distinct advantage being up on the Tn / NC border of Ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Finally. First good rain here since the first of April.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm happy for ya, Nic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

Let's just hope he doesn't take a pic of him out in it with a wash rag and soap.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let's just hope he doesn't take a pic of him out in it with a wash rag and soap.



Well, there goes my lunch. Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Well, there goes my lunch. Thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

If you noticed the pollen like haze in the air today it was courtesy of global air currents bringing dust from the deserts of the Sahara from Africa all of the way to us. 

I managed to snap a few pics of the brilliant Saharan sunset here in Georgia tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

Good news from WX South on FB. 

An outflow boundary and weak front may get activated near the Ohio River and Midatlantic this afternoon and overnight, sending a broken line of convection south, southeast toward the Apps. This is a process that will be repeated 2 or 3 more times the next few days, each line capable of dropping further south and southwest ward into the Southeast States.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you noticed the pollen like haze in the air today it was courtesy of global air currents bringing dust from the deserts of the Sahara from Africa all of the way to us.
> 
> I managed to snap a few pics of the brilliant Saharan sunset here in Georgia tonight.


I did the same


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

caughtinarut said:


> I did the same


Very nice.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 24, 2015)

Cool pic Miguel. It sure feels like the Sahara out there


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 24, 2015)

Here we go. Gettin started in metro area


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 24, 2015)

Duluth is getting thumped right now. Lots of rain and lightning/thunder.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2015)

Gettin' it pretty good in Lawrenceville too


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 24, 2015)

It's closing in on conyers. Comin at us from all directions


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 24, 2015)

Been going good here in Covington (proud home of the Dukes of Hazard) for about 15-20 minutes.  A few pea sized pieces of hail came down as well, but they were few and far between.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2015)

Drove through a good, wet windy light show a while ago. I sure wish I could have mowed my lawn before this hit..


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 24, 2015)

Dang we have a huge cell moving through Dawsonville right now intermittent big pieces of hail.  Turn the scanner on and they temp lost power at emergency services.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 24, 2015)

Golf ball size hail now, we are getting pounded


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 24, 2015)

Still coming down my truck is getting nailed


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 24, 2015)

Westward wind, rain and lightening frog choker here in N Paulding.  The brightest lightening that I have ever seen. Like someone was welding in the window when you looked out.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 24, 2015)

This storm is moving at the speed of listening. Been a long time since we had one like this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2015)

Been getting our hind end handed to us for about an hour now!!! Power is out also!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 24, 2015)

This storm is stalled.  Run the radar for the last hour just west of Acworth and check out the red. Wow!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2015)

Power is still out here... The heavy rain has subsided but I've still got plenty of thunder and lightning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2015)

The rolling thunder is a beautiful sound


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 24, 2015)

Big fiddy footer lightpole annihilated in front of Mello Mushroom at Cedarcrest and 41. 

Nic, how do they decide who goes up?  It was still lightening lime crazy when I took this.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 25, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> Big fiddy footer lightpole annihilated in front of Mello Mushroom at Cedarcrest and 41.
> 
> Nic, how do they decide who goes up?  It was still lightening lime crazy when I took this.



1-2-3 not it!

It looked like we were going to get a second round while I was cutting the grass, but it just turned into a good wind and electrical storm off in the distance that never came closer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> Big fiddy footer lightpole annihilated in front of Mello Mushroom at Cedarcrest and 41.
> 
> Nic, how do they decide who goes up?  It was still lightening lime crazy when I took this.





Normal work we`d usually take turns but on something like that generally one of us older more experienced lineman would go up to fix it. There have been times though when it would be so rough we`d have to wait it out till the weather settled down some. 

Two times I remember when I wish I had stayed on the ground. Once in my hooks at night at the top of a 65 foot pole, in the rain, and lightning lit up the world. Didn`t take long for me to get to the ground. Other time was one of the hurricanes that came through in the 90`s. I climbed a 150 foot 230KV lattice steel tower to try to ground the line. We still had winds at 45 to 50 mph. All was fine till I got to about 70 feet and cleared the treetops. It was hard wind then and I had to shift around the tower so it was hitting me in the back, and I went back to the ground then. Just weren`t worth it.

Those were the good old days when we could free climb. I understand that is now a thing of the past.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Normal work we`d usually take turns but on something like that generally one of us older more experienced lineman would go up to fix it. There have been times though when it would be so rough we`d have to wait it out till the weather settled down some.
> 
> Two times I remember when I wish I had stayed on the ground. Once in my hooks at night at the top of a 65 foot pole, in the rain, and lightning lit up the world. Didn`t take long for me to get to the ground. Other time was one of the hurricanes that came through in the 90`s. I climbed a 150 foot 230KV lattice steel tower to try to ground the line. We still had winds at 45 to 50 mph. All was fine till I got to about 70 feet and cleared the treetops. It was hard wind then and I had to shift around the tower so it was hitting me in the back, and I went back to the ground then. Just weren`t worth it.
> 
> Those were the good old days when we could free climb. I understand that is now a thing of the past.



FIL is a retired lineman from the B&O!  You guys sure earned it.  Yesterday was the longest and strongest lightening storm I can ever remember.  Almost three hours long when all was said and done.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 26, 2015)

WxSouth says a break from the heat is on the way, especially Monday so far with lows in this area getting down into the 50s.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 26, 2015)

MC, what's the word on this severe weather threat the next two days?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2015)

Tomorrow looks better than today, but never let your guard down.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jun 28, 2015)

Beautiful summer day!!!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jun 28, 2015)

82 with little to no humidity!! Has me really looking forward to the fall/ bow season


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 29, 2015)

It felt WONDERFUL yesterday and this morning! Keep it up!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

Just drove from Cartersville to the house and the sky looks like things could get a little bumpy here in a little while!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2015)

Ya'll be careful out there today. Could get bumpy with that mass of energy sxreaming towards us from the NE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2015)

Storms starting to move into NW Ga from the WNW. The are moving generally East with a southward drift. Just about every cell has the potential for small hail, which means they have some respectable tops. I have two shots here of the Base Reflectivity and the Base Velocity showing me that there is differential in wind directions within even some of the small cells which is likely to produce some good gusty winds, even with the small ones. Most likely a fair light show will accompany these as well. 

Not a good day to wear a lightning rod on top of your head.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 1, 2015)

We just got pounded again in N Paulding. Man oh man the lightening has been out of this world this spring.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 1, 2015)

It's building pretty good over in West GA headed East.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> We just got pounded again in N Paulding. Man oh man the lightening has been out of this world this spring.



Just now letting up! I agree, unusual amounts of lightning!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Just now letting up! I agree, unusual amounts of lightning!



I heard Glen Burns say that there has been a high level (~8-10%) of positively charged lightning strikes in the last two storms.  Not sure what that means, but man eye blinding.  I have never been scared of lightning, cautious, but not scared, but there have been a few strikes in the past week that were bone chilling bright.

Well, except that time in 2001 when I got caught in a lightning storm in the tree.  Ran to an old farm house on my land at the crossroads and had lightning come out the hanging old light fixture ont he front porch....bout crapped meself that day, dropping my bow and all.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 1, 2015)

Trees are getting bendy in N Gwinnett. No rain or lightning/thunder so far, but it's getting energetic over here. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 1, 2015)

Had a good storm roll through Heard County about 6:30. Lots of flashy lights and thunder. Sat on the front porch and watched it roll through.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Trees are getting bendy in N Gwinnett. No rain or lightning/thunder so far, but it's getting energetic over here. Hope everyone stays safe.



And it fizzled to a misty night in Buford.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 2, 2015)

Got a rather nasty thunderstorm moving through Dalton right now.


----------



## GIII (Jul 2, 2015)

Stormin in north Hart Co.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a thought to throw out there.
> 
> Back in 09'&10' we had a really active sun. Typically that coincides with an active weather pattern, it also carried over into a very active tornado season.
> 
> ...



Just to refresh y'alls memory about my theory on solar flares creating pattern changes in the weather. 

This IS the first week of July, and I'd say the pattern has changed. Check out WX Souths comments about the next 10 days for us. 

"For Tennessee Valley residents, including much of Kentucky southward through northwest Georgia, northern MS, AL region: TOO WET. Big rain amounts are likely in this pattern, when all is added up in the next week to 10 days. Some places in Tennessee will get around 10" of rain , and widespread 4 to 7" I think."

In light of this, I'm sticking to my guns on this theory.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

I just got 1 1/2 inches of rain in just a few minutes. We finally starting to get a shower here and there.


----------



## br6ppc (Jul 2, 2015)

Nasty storm went through Dodge Co. around 4:30. Power is out south of Eastman. The EMC crews are really earning their pay today. With it still raining and lightning around, they deserve every penny of their pay, especially on days like today and they are out right now trying to get power back. Thanks to all you line workers out there.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 2, 2015)

I just got gutters put on the house this morning!  I sure got some use out of them with the storm that went through earlier!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2015)

Frogs are drownin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Frogs are drownin!



I just saw one go through my backyard in a kayak.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey Spaniard, I was hoping to camp in Helen this afternoon to Sunday.  Looks like storms on/off for the whole northern third of the sate today and tomorrow.  I can take a good soaking once every few hours but I don't want to head up there if it's gona rain for hours on end.  Does it look like thunderstorms only?  Radar looks like its backed up with storms for days of rain... all of that going to make it to GA?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey Spaniard, I was hoping to camp in Helen this afternoon to Sunday.  Looks like storms on/off for the whole northern third of the sate today and tomorrow.  I can take a good soaking once every few hours but I don't want to head up there if it's gona rain for hours on end.  Does it look like thunderstorms only?  Radar looks like its backed up with storms for days of rain... all of that going to make it to GA?



Yep. Waters will be ragin and trout fishin will be tough, unless you're on the Etowah, they bite better when the water is stained there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2015)

Somebody tell Quack he's gonna get a soakin and a good light show in a little bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody tell Quack he's gonna get a soakin and a good light show in a little bit.



Just had one here with steady light rain now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just had one here with steady light rain now.



Did you put your war bonnet on and do a dance?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey Hugh, gimme a weekend forecast for the land between the Kinchafoonee and Muckalee Creeks.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 3, 2015)

We are under a flood watch her in Dawson cty.  3 inches in the forecast.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 3, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey Spaniard, I was hoping to camp in Helen this afternoon to Sunday.  Looks like storms on/off for the whole northern third of the sate today and tomorrow.  I can take a good soaking once every few hours but I don't want to head up there if it's gona rain for hours on end.  Does it look like thunderstorms only?  Radar looks like its backed up with storms for days of rain... all of that going to make it to GA?



Just watched the forecast we are due 3-4 inches over the next 24 hrs.  I got a flood warning alert on my phone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, gimme a weekend forecast for the land between the Kinchafoonee and Muckalee Creeks.



IMBY request should be cause for an infraction. 



PappyHoel said:


> Just watched the forecast we are due 3-4 inches over the next 24 hrs.  I got a flood warning alert on my phone.



I wouldn't put my phone down then if I were you. Phone flooding has become a major problem of late.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 3, 2015)

Quack, you're gonna get a soakin and a good light show in a little bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2015)

Here ya go Nic. Looks like it'll be a little damp that way as well, just not as much as we'll get. Watch out for the boomers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> Quack, you're gonna get a soakin and a good light show in a little bit.



Idjit


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IMBY request should be cause for an infraction.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put my phone down then if I were you. Phone flooding has become a major problem of late.





That`s bigger`n my yard!    I do have access to a good part of it though.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 3, 2015)

> PERIODS OF HEAVY RAIN WILL MOVE ACROSS NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA
> THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING WITH AN ADDITIONAL 2 TO 4 INCHES OF
> RAINFALL. ISOLATED HIGHER AMOUNTS WILL BE POSSIBLE.


http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...d+Watch&lat=34.4041&lon=-84.0913#.VZai30r3arU


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2015)

This is happening now from one end of Tennessee to the other (10uhc for you less literate  )


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is happening now from one end of Tennessee to the other (10uhc for you less literate  )



Days leavin da kars in da vater teu git warshed?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is happening now from one end of Tennessee to the other (10uhc for you less literate  )



every sewer needs a good flushing now and again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2015)

Good storms moving across Bama will be gettin to us this evening. Folks in SOWEGA should keep an eye on em. The ones in southern Bama are slobberknockers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good storms moving across Bama will be gettin to us this evening. Folks in SOWEGA should keep an eye on em. The ones in southern Bama are slobberknockers.





We`ve had some good rains off and one here since around dinnertime today. We`ll be stayin` on the homeplace for the evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ve had some good rains off and one here since around dinnertime today. We`ll be stayin` on the homeplace for the evening.


Give another hour +/-  ;-)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2015)

Many thanks Hugh. I got my glass of Bourbon, The Redhead got the homemade ice cream ready and life is good. Happy Independence Day to ya`ll. Give Colin our congratulations on his race.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Many thanks Hugh. I got my glass of Bourbon, The Redhead got the homemade ice cream ready and life is good. Happy Independence Day to ya`ll. Give Colin our congratulations on his race.


 Thank you Nic. Same to you and yours. 

Btw. Hopefully this will pass just south of you but the velocities with this line of storms are 40+mph. Tie them chickens down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2015)

We've been getting pounded Miggie, so far today no rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2015)

So much for it going south of you Nic. The good part is it will move through fast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2015)

Noted! I`m dead center in the middle of that bullseye. Maybe 40 miles from me as the crow flies. We be ready.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2015)

Did I mention it's gonna get stinkin hot this week? Some folks in Jawja could see us bumping the 100°f mark.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 10, 2015)

Too,2,tu hot! Must get rain!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2015)

Not GA but while in Gulf shores, I got to see two rather interesting cloud formations and took some pics. Thought I would share here. Some rotation in both!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Not GA but while in Gulf shores, I got to see two rather interesting cloud formations and took some pics. Thought I would share here. Some rotation in both!
> 
> It's just a tornado,,,,,,,,,,,,,over water..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2015)

DDD might finally get the winter he wants. We're in a Super El Nino which usually = a wet cold winter for the SE. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jul 12, 2015)

Here's to hoping for a big winter


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jul 12, 2015)

rockdale buck said:


> here's to hoping for a big winter




nnnooo!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2015)

I hate hot,cold,wet,dry weather... Give me something in the middle


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2015)

Bob Shaw said:


> nnnooo!!!!



party pooper.   Bring on a winter like I know from NE.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> party pooper.   Bring on a winter like I know from NE.



Go back to the NE for that!!!!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jul 12, 2015)

Y'all can have your cold winter, I'm going to Florida, Just keep the cold and all that other stuff up here.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jul 13, 2015)

Hearing Tuesday night: Wednesday morning could be rough


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 13, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Hearing Tuesday night: Wednesday morning could be rough



X2.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2015)

Bob Shaw said:


> Y'all can have your cold winter, I'm going to Florida, Just keep the cold and all that other stuff up here.



 snow bird!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 14, 2015)

N. GA is in the sights according to WxSouth.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jul 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> snow bird!!!


I am and proud of it. It even says so on the license plate on the front of my truck.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 14, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> N. GA is in the sights according to WxSouth.



Today, I saw the largest hail I've seen since 1997.  If I counted right, my weather radio went off 13 times today.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 14, 2015)

Radar is looking rough. Storms coming into ATL


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 14, 2015)

Small twister in SW Dooly 7-13-15, didn't touch down but caused considerable damage to a pecan orchard and 6 chicken houses.  Took half the roof off of one and destroyed a metal barn, bout a mile of damage. About a half mile from my home, glad it wasn't closer.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 15, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Today, I saw the largest hail I've seen since 1997.  If I counted right, my weather radio went off 13 times today.



Hopefully everyone's okay?

We got a good line to come through right around dark. Lots of wind, cool looking clouds, a little rain, but plenty of lightning/thunder. It knocked over everyone's recycling bins and scattered the stuff through the neighborhood but apparently did little else in N. Gwinnett.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

Had some plants blown over in the garden and other than that okay here.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 15, 2015)

I was nearly skeered last night.  I saw a video of what looked to me like a tornado in Tate on Facebook.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2015)

What's all the hubub about? A few little boomers?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 15, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's all the hubub about? A few little boomers?



Compared to the dust bowl that was setting up them little boomers were practically apocalyptic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Compared to the dust bowl that was setting up them little boomers were practically *apocalyptic*.



That's a mighty big word for this place...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 15, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a mighty big word for this place...



Yeah, Total Precipitable Water is so much simpler...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, at least theres something to watch for the next few days, besides Obama and Juan Williams saying incredible stupid stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, at least theres something to watch for the next few days, besides Obama and Juan Williams saying incredible stupid stuff.



And just like that, poof it's gone. I wish it were that easy with Obama and Juan Williams.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 18, 2015)

Totally tropical,dood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2015)

Bring on Winter!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 22, 2015)

Whatchall think of the low off the Carolina coast?
Looks like it could develop.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jul 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on Winter!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

I just booked a beach house near Charleston for the last week of September, so any of y'all in that vicinity might want to make evacuation plans, judging from my usual beach weather luck record.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 22, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just booked a beach house near Charleston for the last week of September, so any of y'all in that vicinity might want to make evacuation plans, judging from my usual beach weather luck record.



Lol...we've got plans down there for the first few days of October. ..so...just make sure it is done by then, okay?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll be there until Oct 3, so you're screwed.  I have hit the only named landfalling storm in the US two years in a row. I gots skilz.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll be there until Oct 3, so you're screwed.  I have hit the only named landfalling storm in the US two years in a row. I gots skilz.



... Skilz.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll be there until Oct 3, so you're screwed.  I have hit the only named landfalling storm in the US two years in a row. I gots skilz.



Good, I'm settin my prediction early on Twitter. They'll think I'm a genie,,,,jeanie,,,genio,,,,,,,really smart feller.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, I'm settin my prediction early on Twitter. They'll think I'm a genie,,,,jeanie,,,genio,,,,,,,really smart feller.



See Robert's long term projection for us to turn wetter in the next few weeks?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> See Robert's long term projection for us to turn wetter in the next few weeks?


Robert who?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Robert who?



WxSouth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> WxSouth



Oh yeah, read that a while back. I think I even posted it somewhere on here, or meant to. It's a definite wait and see prognosis, just like fishing with dead shiners.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

He posted another one 3 hours ago, unless it hit his paying page before it hit the public page.

https://www.facebook.com/WxSouth?fref=nf


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 23, 2015)

So....you've flitted off to twitter.Wondered where you been.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> He posted another one 3 hours ago, unless it hit his paying page before it hit the public page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WxSouth?fref=nf



Don't subscribe to him. He's good, but I'm not paying for anyone's weather opinion... Thus far the long range GEFS and CFSv2 don't support his forecast, but that doesn't mean he's wrong for August, it's just a wait and see forecast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> So....you've flitted off to twitter.Wondered where you been.



Been on Twitter and Facebook for a few years. Just under my business name on Twitter, have both accounts on Facebook. Social media is more fun with you can block the idiots you don't want to deal with and are considered adult enough to self moderate.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't subscribe to him. He's good, but I'm not paying for anyone's weather opinion... Thus far the long range GEFS and CFSv2 don't support his forecast, but that doesn't mean he's wrong for August, it's just a wait and see forecast.



I don't either. I'm good with the 30k foot view. That tells me whether anything crazy is a lock, or still in the realm of possibility. 

The way I figure this is GA, and we're heading into August. That means hot weather, with humidity, and the occasional storm in the evening. It's been that way for most of my life, I don't see why it should change now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just booked a beach house near Charleston for the last week of September, so any of y'all in that vicinity might want to make evacuation plans, judging from my usual beach weather luck record.





Be sure and eat at Martha Lou's, a little hole in the wall diner, that has the BEST soul food in the south !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2015)

60 days until Fall ....


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 60 days until Fall ....



I'm praying for an early arrival.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I'm praying for an early arrival.............



You movin to Maine?


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You movin to Maine?



A man can dream, can't he? This heat is killing me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2015)

Went to the GON Blast today. That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went to the GON Blast today. That's all I got to say about that.



There needs to be a way to recognize Woodyites in a crowd.That would be my main reason for going,would be to put faces with names.

I know some would rather remain anonymous,though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> There needs to be a way to recognize Woodyites in a crowd.That would be my main reason for going,would be to put faces with names.
> 
> I know some would rather remain anonymous,though.


There were very few woodyites as you and I know them to be anywhere to be found at this event.  As me and someone were talking today, most around this place now days probably never heard of Woody Coffee.


----------



## DDD (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't know about y'all but I am ready for the Winter Weather Thread 2015-2016!

There will be some give away's this year and better graphics.  I have changed jobs and should have more time to post when the winter weather rolls in this year.

The super El Nino is supposed to bring harsh winters to the SE region.  Hard to say at this point but as always I have high hopes.

If nothing else we "SHOULD" be in a good pattern for winter weather to strike this year.  However as we all know... the planets have to align, Tommy Hunter has to hold his wedgie right and Miguel has to give it his blessing for it to happen.

For all of us deer hunters, my prediction is you will need the freezer suit by Thanks Giving.  I hope I am right.  I love those cold mornings in the stand.

More later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2015)

DDD said:


> I don't know about y'all but I am ready for the Winter Weather Thread 2015-2016!
> 
> There will be some give away's this year and better graphics.  I have changed jobs and should have more time to post when the winter weather rolls in this year.
> 
> ...


Can you make it sooner, as in tomorrow, than later, so I don't have to spend $400 to get my AC fixed?


----------



## DDD (Jul 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you make it sooner, as in tomorrow, than later, so I don't have to spend $400 to get my AC fixed?



Ouch!!!!

Listen, I am just hoping that the temps will cool off for open day of Dove Season!  But the way it's going I have lost hope for that.

This is one of the warmest summers in like 8 years.  The last 2 summers have spoiled me bad.  

I can only hope it snows a foot in the winter to make up for this non-sense.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2015)

DDD said:


> Ouch!!!!
> 
> Listen, I am just hoping that the temps will cool off for open day of Dove Season!  But the way it's going I have lost hope for that.
> 
> ...



You gonna be runnin a firewood business on the side?


----------



## DDD (Jul 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna be runnin a firewood business on the side?



Actually...


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 27, 2015)

DDD said:


> Ouch!!!!
> 
> Listen, I am just hoping that the temps will cool off for open day of Dove Season!  But the way it's going I have lost hope for that.
> 
> ...



 Bring Da Snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 27, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Bring Da Snow!!!!!!!!



Get them beagles dancing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2015)

While Smokey and StripeRR are out helping DDD cut firewood for this winters side business, lets cover a little thunderstorm factoid, or three. If you've been counting 10 seconds as lightning strikes being a mile away you were wrong. On average it is around 5 seconds per mile of distance from the strike. If you count less than 5 seconds, you better be inside or getting their purty danged quick like........


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> While Smokey and StripeRR are out helping DDD cut firewood for this winters side business, lets cover a little thunderstorm factoid, or three. If you've been counting 10 seconds as lightning strikes being a mile away you were wrong. On average it is around 5 seconds per mile of distance from the strike. If you count less than 5 seconds, you better be inside or getting their purty danged quick like........



Good info. And I didn't know I was signing up for that...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Good info. And I didn't know I was signing up for that...



It was in the small print on DDD's last post.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm loving these mid 90s temps and high humidity..... Ain't nothing like yo shirt sticking to ya at 2 in the morning.... Bring on the dawg days!!!!!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sooo ready for  winter!! Hopefully chasing a big dog this year


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 28, 2015)

Summer sux - hope you hot weather lovin' folks are happy.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 28, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Summer sux - hope you hot weather lovin' folks are happy.



Amen to that. Come on cold mornings!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2015)

It's currently snowing on Jackson Hole Mountain Resort in Wyoming. Just in case you folks were looking for alternative residences.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 28, 2015)

I think its gonna frost here before Oct 10th this yr.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 28, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Summer sux - hope you hot weather lovin' folks are happy.



 Camping and toobin this weekend!


----------



## DDD (Jul 29, 2015)

Greene728 said:


> Camping and toobin this weekend!



Good weekend for it!  It may not get to 90° up there this weekend!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 29, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I think its gonna frost here before Oct 10th this yr.



Yep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2015)

I think we'll be lucky to see a frost before October 30th this year. All of this rampant speculation by amateur forecasters on other social sites isn't panning out and they are back peddling hard right now. 

Wishcasting never did work as good as forecasting.


----------



## DDD (Jul 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think we'll be lucky to see a frost before October 30th this year. All of this rampant speculation by amateur forecasters on other social sites isn't panning out and they are back peddling hard right now.
> 
> Wishcasting never did work as good as forecasting.



I am holding out until after August rolls by.  Its absolutely wishcasting at it's best.  We can't tell what it's going to do next week much less October.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2015)

DDD said:


> I am holding out until after August rolls by.  Its absolutely wishcasting at it's best.  We can't tell what it's going to do next week much less October.



Don't stop cuttin that firewood though..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't stop cuttin that firewood though..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



Thank you ma'am,,,,,,,may I have another?


----------



## HermanMerman (Jul 29, 2015)

Can anyone tell me of a website that displays rainfall totals?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Can anyone tell me of a website that displays rainfall totals?


None that are accurate for a specific address. They are barely accurate within a zip code.

Wunderground has rainfall record data, as does NOAA.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 29, 2015)

Im going off katydids or however you spell it. Its gonna frost early


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you ma'am,,,,,,,may I have another?


Nope!     ok, but just one!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 29, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Can anyone tell me of a website that displays rainfall totals?



Go to the sticky in the food plot section. Its fairly accurate to a 1/4 mile.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2015)

Just for giggles, because it's way too far out to even speculate about right now, if it lasts another 24 hours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Im going off katydids or however you spell it. Its gonna frost early



Did you bet the farm on persimmons last year?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 29, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you bet the farm on persimmons last year?


They didnt lie.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 30, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> They didnt lie.



I found another all black wooly bear again!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 30, 2015)

Bring on the rain, bring on the cool weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> I found another all black wooly bear again!



Racist


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 30, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for giggles, because it's way too far out to even speculate about right now, if it lasts another 24 hours.



Boy howdy...that's a monster.

Sad when the dot at the center of the cone is bigger than the storm.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Aug 4, 2015)

A little warm out today eh


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 4, 2015)

The hot weather lovers have been kinda quiet lately..............


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 4, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> The hot weather lovers have been kinda quiet lately..............



They should be, for bringing this heat upon those of us who prefer more temperate climes.


----------



## Trigabby (Aug 4, 2015)

Ummm.... I've planted my bow/pre fall plots (all my left over seed)... I'd like at least a little bit of rain.. K? Tks...  

Preferably SW of Greenville would be nice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Trigabby said:


> Ummm.... I've planted my bow/pre fall plots (all my left over seed)... I'd like at least a little bit of rain.. K? Tks...
> 
> Preferably SW of Greenville would be nice.



Cut worms are on the way....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> The hot weather lovers have been kinda quiet lately..............



Is there such a thang?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 5, 2015)

Must get rain!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Must get rain!



What zip code are you in? I'm due for some today..... I hope!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

It's raining at mine now!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2015)

Got a good little rain in Snellville today.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 10, 2015)

The kids, wife and I just took cover in the basement.  We must of had 70 mph straight line winds come thru.  She stepped on the back screen porch and all the glass vases and nic knacks came flying off and hit her in the shoulder.

We had a few scary minutes in the basement.  Kids freaked out.  Everyone is fine now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2015)

Ya'll be careful out there. There are several different Severe TS Warnings and each is capable of a downburst which can be just as bad as a tornado sometimes.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 10, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya'll be careful out there. There are several different Severe TS Warnings and each is capable of a downburst which can be just as bad as a tornado sometimes.



It was no joke for about 10 min.  The winds came before the rain.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 10, 2015)

The same line of storms came through here.  I had to leave because I had the toilet apart and realized I didn't have all the pieces and it was a weird looking cloud.  It was moving as fast as I was driving West to east.  I didn't feel how strong the winds were until I was heading south on 411.  Started blowing the me out me out of my lane.   I was expecting a twisty thing to drop out of the sky any minute.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wife said it came down like a cow on a flat rock. 

Blew rain up under the garage doors and soaked the garage floor along with all that was sitting on it.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2015)

Got a little hail here in Suwanee a few minutes ago.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 10, 2015)

Got bad enough that I took the kids to the basement.  Weather radio never went off, but the wind appeared to be blowing straight down.  I watched trees bend very low for a few minutes, then we hunkered down.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 10, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Got bad enough that I took the kids to the basement.  Weather radio never went off, but the wind appeared to be blowing straight down.  I watched trees bend very low for a few minutes, then we hunkered down.


Hope yall are ok !


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2015)

I missed out....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2015)

10 minutes of high winds and hard rain.... That'szaw


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2015)

Now we hit the long hot boring stretch of summer before the mid September cool down. Should be seeing high temps in the very low 60's briefly around mid September, but until then.........


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 12, 2015)

The wife has a big bruise on her arm from when everything blew off the porch and hit her.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2015)

It's always Cooler weather at the BOG ranch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2015)

Hmmmm


----------



## jf950y (Aug 17, 2015)

MC that was a strong storm still booming here and sounds bad your way also. Is that wave going to take the energy away from other possible cells? Any reason for concerns?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2015)

jf950y said:


> MC that was a strong storm still booming here and sounds bad your way also. Is that wave going to take the energy away from other possible cells? Any reason for concerns?


Only if you're skeered of a little thunderstorm. 

Now. Looky here. Lookin like chances of this thing turnin in to one of them big spinny things is gettin better.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 18, 2015)

They be call'n fo some bad stuff up round Rome, Calhoun today!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if you're skeered of a little thunderstorm.
> 
> Now. Looky here. Lookin like chances of this thing turnin in to one of them big spinny things is gettin better.



Africa needs to quit shootin' them big spinny thangs at us!

We're gettin' a frawg-choker of a rain in Lagrange right now.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 18, 2015)

Last night - 7 pm, I-85 Southbound @ GA 120 in Duluth. The video doesn't do it justice. The sky was pitch black and the rain was green. Thunder and lightning were off the chain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2015)

It's rockin pretty good here in North Paulding at the moment!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 18, 2015)

We're on #3 in Suwanee today. We took two direct hit lightning strikes on our building during storm #1. First we heard the "Click" and then we had blue light dancing in the hallway. We found out 3 things:

1. Yes, lightning does strike twice.

2. APC Smart UPS 1500's work.

3. Our office building is grounded pretty good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2015)

elfiii said:


> We're on #3 in Suwanee today. We took two direct hit lightning strikes on our building during storm #1. First we heard the "Click" and then we had blue light dancing in the hallway. We found out 3 things:
> 
> 1. Yes, lightning does strike twice.
> 
> ...



Glad you are okay!


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/storm_graphics/AT04/refresh/AL0415W5_NL_sm2+gif/203240W5_NL_sm.gif


Let me introduce you to Danny.  He is still a ways away and might not even stop in our area.  Waiting and watching.....


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Glad you are okay!



It was an exciting few minutes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2015)

Glad you girly men had fun during those boomer . They weren't near as exciting up in Knoxville, where I was for the last couple of days. I do like the temps behind this front and if the GFS is tellin the truth they'll be even better behind a front suppose to come later next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Can't wait for those temps!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2015)

Officially a hurricane now. If nothing else, watching the daily data on this one breaks the monotony of these tiny thunder boomers.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Officially a hurricane now. If nothing else, watching the daily data on this one breaks the monotony of these tiny thunder boomers.



I like the southerly track that one's taking. If a strong front, a la the one projected to cool us down next week, grabs ahold of it the storm could be dragged up towards our neck of the woods. Not that we need 20" of rain, but a few more would do us some good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I like the southerly track that one's taking. If a strong front, a la the one projected to cool us down next week, grabs ahold of it the storm could be dragged up towards our neck of the woods. Not that we need 20" of rain, but a few more would do us some good.



There's something to be said for a good beneficial to the trees roots soaking prior to a Godzilla El Nino winter..


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 20, 2015)

The long-term drought has weakened the root systems of the trees.Snow and ice could be catastrophic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> The long-term drought has weakened the root systems of the trees.Snow and ice could be catastrophic.



Snow and ice don't topple trees and actually insulate the root systems. Now the branches of the trees, that's a different story. 

Unless of course we are talking pine trees. They fall over for any number of reasons, none of them necessarily valid, mostly just for the heck of it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's something to be said for a good beneficial to the trees roots soaking prior to a Godzilla El Nino winter..



Before a guaranteed Godzilla El Nino winter. Can't forget that part. But that cool spell, next week? Too close to call right now. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snow and ice don't topple trees and actually insulate the root systems. Now the branches of the trees, that's a different story.
> 
> Unless of course we are talking pine trees. They fall over for any number of reasons, none of them necessarily valid, mostly just for the heck of it.



They are a temperamental tree.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snow and ice don't topple trees and actually insulate the root systems. Now the branches of the trees, that's a different story.
> 
> Unless of course we are talking pine trees. They fall over for any number of reasons, none of them necessarily valid, mostly just for the heck of it.



Bull poo. The 18"-30" of wet sticky snow we had here a few winters ago just before Christmas brought down thousands and thousands of trees. Every road in the county was blocked at some point, including I-40, people's houses were mashed, and we spent months cleaning up. Some pines, but mostly hardwoods. A 100' white oak came within a couple feet of taking out my mom's house, it was one of about ten various species of trees uprooted just on her little place by the snow. It was one of the worst things like that I've ever seen. A pox on your durned old snow. Move to Canada, and you can play in it all winter, keep it out of the South.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Bull poo. The 18"-30" of wet sticky snow we had here a few winters ago just before Christmas brought down thousands and thousands of trees. Every road in the county was blocked at some point, including I-40, people's houses were mashed, and we spent months cleaning up. Some pines, but mostly hardwoods. A 100' white oak came within a couple feet of taking out my mom's house, it was one of about ten various species of trees uprooted just on her little place by the snow. It was one of the worst things like that I've ever seen. A pox on your durned old snow. Move to Canada, and you can play in it all winter, keep it out of the South.



North Carolinians are a contrary lot, I would expect nothing less from their trees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2015)

I pulled the Murphy's Law trump card this morning to keep the heat at bay. While at HD getting some air filters for the hvac system I saw the end cap clearance items. 1 - reflective windshield screen for a car / truck, $4.50. 

Done and done. Summers over.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 21, 2015)

miguel cervantes said:


> done and done. Summers over.



nooooo....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 22, 2015)

Atlantic is getting active.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2015)

Dadgum what a pile of rain. First I had to listen to Monroe gettin mortared every couple of seconds for 45 minutes with constant flash/booms and now 10 herds of cows have parked on my house. Lookin at storm rainfall totals so far, and it ain't over, some places have gotten over 4.5" with this crazy storm.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 23, 2015)

The lightening in this storm is unreal.  Some of these must be hitting pretty close. Everyone in my house is awake.  Sounds like a battalion fire for effect, 100 rounds HE/VT.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 23, 2015)

Lightning that came through about 12:30 last night was fierce.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2015)

Its rained a lot in the 30028.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2015)

Getn close to me.


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2015)

Last night was pretty wild.  The storm system over East Gwinnett and Barrow County kept building right on top of itself and literally IMB gave us 4 different rounds of weather.  

What was really crazy is the storm cell that had all the lightning in it was in the middle of Walton county and came north toward the cell that was over Gwinnett / Barrow.  At around 1:30 we lost power completely.  I have lived in this house for 14 years.  The only other two times we have lost power like that was during ice storms.  Power came back on about 4:30AM.

The thunder was rattling the house every 30 seconds.  It just didn't want to give up.  Impressive storm it was.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 23, 2015)

I woke up at 6:00 this morning to a dog pacing and quivering. Decided to get-up and make some coffee, and about 15 minutes later I could hear some thunder. It rained from around 6:30 am to about 10:30 with some real boomers. Really only got  <1.5" though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2015)

Three tropical systems out in the Atlantic. Gotta love this time of year.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Three tropical systems out in the Atlantic. Gotta love this time of year.



Heck no! Not for those of us that like to vacation in September and October in Florida!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Three tropical systems out in the Atlantic. Gotta love this time of year.



I do. My Eagle Scout sponsor was a charter member of the Hurricane Hunters and I used to love watching his coverage of these storms, and TWC's coverage, back in the early-mid 90's. 

I was hooked after Hugo did a number to our neighborhood, and I'm dating myself here, when I was a young'un. I lived outside Charlotte at that point.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Heck no! Not for those of us that like to vacation in September and October in Florida!



Dang, they pay you Admin's well for you to be able to take a two month vacation in Florduh.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm going to the beach last week of Sept, so I can predict with pretty reasonable certainty where at least one named storm will end up that week. It's worked the last two years in a row.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, they pay you Admin's well for you to be able to take a two month vacation in Florduh.



Only a week!

Just a general comment on all the people that vacation in the fall.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I do. My Eagle Scout sponsor was a charter member of the Hurricane Hunters and I used to love watching his coverage of these storms, and TWC's coverage, back in the early-mid 90's.
> 
> I was hooked after Hugo did a number to our neighborhood, and I'm dating myself here, when I was a young'un. I lived outside Charlotte at that point.



First "major" storm I worked. Spent almost a month up there working out of the Little Rock Rd facility. Some of the most miserable days weather wise the weeks after it hit. One day would be 95 with 100% humidity, next day rainin and 40.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 24, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> First "major" storm I worked. Spent almost a month up there working out of the Little Rock Rd facility. Some of the most miserable days weather wise the weeks after it hit. One day would be 95 with 100% humidity, next day rainin and 40.



Thanks for comin' up to get us restored. I know we were without power for a long while after that storm. I can still vividly remember my neighbors metal tool shed flying through the air. 

We were okay for the most part. Dad filled the bathtubs with water, and we did good about leaving the fridge closed. Plus with all of our camping gear we had a gas stove setup and cooking, making coffee in an old school percolation pot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh goodie


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh goodie



Hmmmmm....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh goodie



Danny cleared the path for Erika


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....



Yea, ain that just our freakin luck


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2015)

Bring on the worst of the worst!!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the worst of the worst!!!!



Agreed, but keep people and property safe.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Agreed, but keep people and property safe.



True... I'm a severe weather troll!!! I really mean no harm!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> True... I'm a severe weather troll!!! I really mean no harm!!



I understand, I love severe weather. 

I didn't really realize how it was taken on the other side, by people affected by that weather, until I saw the arguments against Reed Timmer back when he was doing his video business. That made me take stock of how I approached my wishes to see awesome weather. 

I can't control it, and my wishes don't factor in to where it decides to go, but I can be a little more measured with my excitement about it so as to not make it look like I'm happy about the devastation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Yea, ain that just our freakin luck



I wondered if either one of you would catch that?

Where's Pookie?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> True... I'm a severe weather troll!!! I really mean no harm!!



'cause you have a rock to keep you safe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I wondered if either one of you would catch that?
> 
> Where's Pookie?



Don't call him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2015)

Pookie? You mean the Ameristep Blind test dummy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Rockdale Buck (Aug 25, 2015)

Giddy up


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Looks like the in-laws are in for some excitement! All my wife's family live ion Miami beach up to Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 25, 2015)

What's the chances of the front coming thru later the week pushing it East?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> What's the chances of the front coming thru later the week pushing it East?



Depends on how far south the front makes it. This time of year the cold fronts are weak and get weaker the further south they go. Plus these are high pressure systems with cold air causing the disturbances along their leading edges. 

If it is not already making a good turn north by Monday when it approaches the Miami coast and the front is weak enough it could just as easily cause it to stall or even jog westward, albeit not likely. 

We are still a good 3 to 4 weeks away from seeing some good strong cold fronts push south, if even then. We always get excited with the initial cool down, and then the first full weekend of dove season we are out there losing weight in a sweat box we call a dove field because the heat rebounds like the spawn of satan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Mig, what do you expect this storm Erika to do? 

I realize it's way out there and they are hard to predict, but just a general idea with what other factors you see on the horizon that could have an effect on her or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

After reading your above post it appears you sort of already addressed my question.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

I specifically was wondering about the effects it would possibly have on the S.C coast just north of Savannah Wed-Sun. of next week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mig, what do you expect this storm Erika to do?
> 
> I realize it's way out there and they are hard to predict, but just a general idea with what other factors you see on the horizon that could have an effect on her or not.



Predicting hurricanes behavior is like trying to nail jello to a tree. Ain't no way I'm stickin my fingers in that one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I specifically was wondering about the effects it would possibly have on the S.C coast just north of Savannah Wed-Sun. of next week.



OH, that kind of predictin. Even if she's 200 miles out you can expect one evil surf. Fishin prolly won't be an option.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Predicting hurricanes behavior is like trying to nail jello to a tree. Ain't no way I'm stickin my fingers in that one.



 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH, that kind of predictin. Even if she's 200 miles out you can expect one evil surf. Fishin prolly won't be an option.



Yeah I know, but I'm in denial!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I know, but I'm in denial!



De Nile


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hurricane Hugo?  Yea, I lived it and survived it somehow.  We flew Myrtle to my uncles on base house in Sumter at Shaw, leaving behind Dad and three other men to watch things. I was 12 and in 7th grade, almost grown up back then....

I remember playing on the playground on Shaw with my cousins the evening before and then seeing the playground the next day mangled to pieces.  The night of landfall, I remember two uncles (and grown up me) going to the back of the house during the eye and witnessing my uncles Honda motor cycle get picked up and slung (tornado spin off).  Also remember when it got bad again, that we turned the beds up against the windows and all piled in one room and prayed.  

The ride home back to Myrtle two days later took over 8 hours.  There were thousands of acres of pines snapped off at about the 20 ft. mark.

Got back into town and remember seeing damage beyond belief.  Lots of crying...by the women of course.   The men saw money in their eyes as most hurricanes create a booming economy( or at least that is how it was portrayed).  After three weeks without power and relentless efforts cleaning up the town, we finally got power back.  I bathed in our pond, spent 4 hours a day in line at MB Ice Factory waiting on Ice and canned water. The mosquitoes were horrendous.

It was a very rough time when you were poor.  Deer season that year sucked.  The woods were littered with downed trees and mosquitoes the size of quarters and colored...yes blue and purple.

In the end, Dad caught TB working on the repair of old homes and buildings, almost died and I learned that hurricanes are both good and bad.. as it built Dad's company that would eventually fold in 2009 due to the crash.  

Lots and lots of memories of Hugo.  Was a horrible fall for South Carolinians, but we built it back better and built some great friendships doing so!(Sep 22 1989)


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 26, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> Hurricane Hugo?  Yea, I lived it and survived it somehow.  We flew Myrtle to my uncles on base house in Sumter at Shaw, leaving behind Dad and three other men to watch things. I was 12 and in 7th grade, almost grown up back then....
> 
> I remember playing on the playground on Shaw with my cousins the evening before and then seeing the playground the next day mangled to pieces.  The night of landfall, I remember two uncles (and grown up me) going to the back of the house during the eye and witnessing my uncles Honda motor cycle get picked up and slung (tornado spin off).  Also remember when it got bad again, that we turned the beds up against the windows and all piled in one room and prayed.
> 
> ...



That's an incredible story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH, that kind of predictin. Even if she's 200 miles out you can expect one evil surf. Fishin prolly won't be an option.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Betsy, Camille, and a few others of less significance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like the in-laws are in for some excitement! All my wife's family live ion Miami beach up to Fort Lauderdale.



Here's a little westward adjustment to Erika's projected path.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2015)

I'd be gettin nervous is I lived down around Miami up to West Palm area. The North and NE side is the ugly side.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 26, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd be gettin nervous is I lived down around Miami up to West Palm area. The North and NE side is the ugly side.



At least the weekend is clear. Next week looks like it could get sporty around here.


----------



## Trigabby (Aug 26, 2015)

It's my fault... I'm going to be in PCB next week....  Well, I may not be now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2015)

Trigabby said:


> It's my fault... I'm going to be in PCB next week....  Well, I may not be now...



No threat for it to effect PCB yet. However, if you follow through with your trip!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a little westward adjustment to Erika's projected path.



Things are getting interesting!


----------



## Trigabby (Aug 26, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No threat for it to effect PCB yet. However, if you follow through with your trip!!!



I can't help it!  $55 for a week in a condo on the beach?  I can't pass it up.  Luckily enough my BIL is allowing us to stay down there for cleaning fee...    That and he wants us to buy one of his neighbors condos while we're down there...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2015)

Trigabby said:


> I can't help it!  $55 for a week in a condo on the beach?  I can't pass it up.  Luckily enough my BIL is allowing us to stay down there for cleaning fee...    That and he wants us to buy one of his neighbors condos while we're down there...



Did he send instructions with you on how to hang the storm shutters also?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 26, 2015)

hugo put enough wood on the ground to run all the mills in SC for 7 years, but only 20% was salvaged, you can still see some big old pines on the ground in the congaree


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2015)

It's a head fake Trigabby, don't trust these maps...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2015)

tell us some good news today miggy!!! where is landfall going to be? I gots da jet ski all oiled up an ready for some big waves!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> tell us some good news today miggy!!! where is landfall going to be? I gots da jet ski all oiled up an ready for some big waves!!!


Like trying to nail jello to a tree. BTW, I just noticed that these are actively updating URL's, so the images I posted earlier are up to date with the latest HPC predictions.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Predicting hurricanes behavior is like trying to nail jello to a tree. Ain't no way I'm stickin my fingers in that one.



Find a tree that isn't moving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

S.C. coast looking very interesting!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> S.C. coast looking very interesting!



Yep. and we are gonna be surrounded by water.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. and we are gonna be surrounded by water.



Wanna rub butts again?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna rub butts again?



Folks please keep things on topic in here! Miguel, Mrs Hornet... Making BBQ belongs in the cooking forum...mmmmkay!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Folks please keep things on topic in here! Miguel, Mrs Hornet... Making BBQ belongs in the cooking forum...mmmmkay!



Wanna be......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2015)

Annnnnd the NHC shifter her back westward ever so slightly. I love this update game on Hurricanes. When they come ashore, then you know where landfall will be. Actually inside 24 hours of landfall is the closest to any guaranty there is. Interesting to note (not graphically represented here) that the model guidance has four out of the 10 models taking her into the Gulf of Mexico. Sooooo, the current speculation only represents 60% certainty.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2015)

Some of the models bring her right up the coast of Florida and right into Savannah.  Some show a major hurricane when that happens.  However we are too far out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2015)

DDD said:


> Some of the models bring her right up the coast of Florida and right into Savannah.  Some show a major hurricane when that happens.  However we are too far out.



I look at NHC models outside of the 24 - 36 hour landfall window like I look at UGA fans screaming "This is the year!!!" every August. It ain't bread til the oven dings and it's done cookin...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

I would love for it to go into the Gulf. That would be ideal as I will be camping ON the beach on a small island just south of Charelston, S.C. next week. I better take some rocks to put in my pockets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would love for it to go into the Gulf. That would be ideal as I will be camping ON the beach on a small island just south of Charelston, S.C. next week. I better take some rocks to put in my pockets.



Better take  your waders too.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I look at NHC models outside of the 24 - 36 hour landfall window like I look at UGA fans screaming "This is the year!!!" every August. It ain't bread til the oven dings and it's done cookin...



Dude, I'm still mad at Alabama for losing to OSU.  OSU?  Come on.

But staying on subject, I still feel like this thing will bend East headed towards SC / NC.  there is nothing to really turn her.  Assuming she survives out of the tropics.  She's really, really ragged right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2015)

DDD said:


> Dude, I'm still mad at Alabama for losing to OSU.  OSU?  Come on.
> 
> But staying on subject, I still feel like this thing will bend East headed towards SC / NC.  there is nothing to really turn her.  Assuming she survives out of the tropics.  She's really, really ragged right now.



Yes, all doggies are. Who did the Doggies play in the playoffs that year? Refresh my memory..............
We lost to the soon to be National Champs and UGA played who?

Watch the BAMS and BAMD projections for Erika if  you can get to a guidance chart.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

This aint the sports forum.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Annnnnd the NHC shifter her back westward ever so slightly. I love this update game on Hurricanes. When they come ashore, then you know where landfall will be. Actually inside 24 hours of landfall is the closest to any guaranty there is. Interesting to note (not graphically represented here) that the model guidance has four out of the 10 models taking her into the Gulf of Mexico. Sooooo, the current speculation only represents 60% certainty.



I never pay any attention to any of them but the GFS and the HWRF myself, anyway. Draw a line between them, and there's your hurricane path 90% of the time. That UKMET and BAMM mess and all prolly got it making landfall in Iowa.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2015)

And I'm headed to the SC coast the last week of Sept, so I would appreciate it if you wouldn't send any up that way then.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> And I'm headed to the SC coast the last week of Sept, so I would appreciate it if you wouldn't send any up that way then.



If'n we gotta cancil out, I'm coming over there and camp on yo porch


----------



## Trigabby (Aug 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he send instructions with you on how to hang the storm shutters also?



I figure I'll get roped into doing something like that...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This aint the sports forum.



So I take it that's a NO to rubbin butts again? 

Trying to stay awake for the 11pm update, but she still shifted a bit back more westward on projections during the afternoon run.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2015)

Now it's startin to get interesting buoys and gulls. Looking at the tide charts for Savannah for next wednesday, and the potential for crazy amounts of rain that Erika has forecast to dump (6 to 12") combined with a good breeze (wink wink) out of the SE there could be some coastal flooding with this one. BUT!!!! she continues to track further south and west than the model guidance is showing, unless you're a BAMS or BAMD fan, and if this trend continues she could make it into the GoM. If that happens all bets are off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Sure is getting interesting!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now it's startin to get interesting buoys and gulls. Looking at the tide charts for Savannah for next wednesday, and the potential for crazy amounts of rain that Erika has forecast to dump (6 to 12") combined with a good breeze (wink wink) out of the SE there could be some coastal flooding with this one. BUT!!!! she continues to track further south and west than the model guidance is showing, unless you're a BAMS or BAMD fan, and if this trend continues she could make it into the GoM. If that happens all bets are off.



Question, you mentioned the GoM ... If she makes it to the warm waters of the gulf wouldn't that mean she would gain strength and possibly develop into a major hurricane?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Question, you mentioned the GoM ... If she makes it to the warm waters of the gulf wouldn't that mean she would gain strength and possibly develop into a major hurricane?



That is a concern.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey Miguel, did you see the headline TWC put on their update and what Erika does to the East?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Hey Miguel, did you see the headline TWC put on their update and what Erika does to the East?



Yeah...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah...



"Folks all along the east coast of the US are stocking up on plungers and 2 ply Charmin in preparation for Erika's possible advance into that region..."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> "Folks all along the east coast of the US are stocking up on plungers and 2 ply Charmin in preparation for Erika's possible advance into that region..."


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is a concern.



I'm such a good student!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm such a good student!



Hold on there, young grasshopper! 


The potential U.S. impact remains very uncertain. Here are the two most possible scenarios:

If Erika takes a more westward path (and survives the two-day hostile environment), along the western/southern edge of the forecast cone, it could move inland over the southern Florida peninsula later Sunday into Monday. In this scenario, Erika would have less time to strengthen over the warm water near the Bahamas before moving inland, and would primarily be a heavy rain threat over the Florida peninsula, perhaps for several days.
(FORECAST: Miami | Daytona Beach)

Erika may, however, remain east of the Florida peninsula, and instead track north toward coast of South Carolina or North Carolina around the middle of next week. With a track over the warm Gulf Stream, Erika could strengthen to a hurricane in this scenario. Florida would not be completely off the hook in this scenario, as strong winds could lead to high surf, rip currents and beach erosion in some areas.
(FORECAST: Charleston | Myrtle Beach | Wilmington)

We also can't rule out a track into the eastern Gulf of Mexico before landfalling in Florida. While a track over the Gulf may typically imply strengthening, upper-level shearing winds would be more hostile in this scenario.

Keep in mind we're still a few days out before a potential Erika flirtation with the southeast U.S. The Erika forecast remains more uncertain than typical for an Atlantic tropical cyclone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hold on there, young grasshopper!
> 
> 
> The potential U.S. impact remains very uncertain. Here are the two most possible scenarios:
> ...



OR, the upper level shear could tear poorly organized Erika apart, leaving nothing more than a tropical depression and rain maker than won't amount to much. 

Nailing jello to a tree boys. It's a waste of time at this point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OR, the upper level shear could tear poorly organized Erika apart, leaving nothing more than a tropical depression and rain maker than won't amount to much.
> 
> Nailing jello to a tree boys. It's a waste of time at this point.



Yessir, I totally agree.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OR, the upper level shear could tear poorly organized Erika apart, leaving nothing more than a tropical depression and rain maker than won't amount to much.
> 
> Nailing jello to a tree boys. It's a waste of time at this point.



Well, I made some jello monday, it dont hardly even wiggle no more, Imma goin to try and nail it up tomorrow


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OR, the upper level shear could tear poorly organized Erika apart, leaving nothing more than a tropical depression and rain maker than won't amount to much.
> 
> Nailing jello to a tree boys. It's a waste of time at this point.



Which is why I thought it very bad reporting for a local met to say earlier in the week, I think Monday or Tuesday, that this posed 0 threat to GA. 

I'd post it up, but I don't want to be mean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Well, I made some jello monday, it dont hardly even wiggle no more, Imma goin to try and nail it up tomorrow



Let me know how that works out for you. 



StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Which is why I thought it very bad reporting for a local met to say earlier in the week, I think Monday or Tuesday, that this posed 0 threat to GA.
> 
> I'd post it up, but I don't want to be mean.



There are meteorologist and there are ratings pimps. It amazes me how many of them will cast science aside in an effort to make a gamble on being right, drama-casting, all in an effort to gain ratings. 

I've got zero use for those types.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know how that works out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, since this went from a personal page to a professional page, facebook, it's kinda gone downhill.


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2015)

I texted the Mexican yesterday that I thought Erika might jump over into the Gulf eventually.  The EURO model shows this happening but she is just at tropical storm strength coming in around Panama City Beach / Destin area.  

She would be sending pretty good amounts of precip into south Georgia around Wednesday of next week.  

Starting to think it might actually be cloudy / raining on opening day of dove season.  Could we be so lucky???

Then again, if she goes across Florida or up the Florida coast we will be on the West side of the storm which is the DRY side of the storm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

DDD said:


> I texted the Mexican yesterday that I thought Erika might jump over into the Gulf eventually.  The EURO model shows this happening but she is just at tropical storm strength coming in around Panama City Beach / Destin area.
> 
> She would be sending pretty good amounts of precip into south Georgia around Wednesday of next week.
> 
> ...



Now THAT'S what I've been wanting to hear. 
As long as it leaves S.C. alone. Not fun to camp on the beach during a T.S. Been there done that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2015)

Erika is coming with vengeance......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now THAT'S what I've been wanting to hear.
> As long as it leaves S.C. alone. Not fun to camp on the beach during a T.S. Been there done that.


Sorry hun, but the east side is the wettest and has the most wind. Guess what that means.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 29, 2015)

Poof, and it's gone.  

Is it going to reform in the gulf?


----------



## jcountry (Aug 29, 2015)

I think this thing is gonna come straight for NE georgia and slow down.  

I doubt it will cause a lot of damage after that much time over land, but it will bring a WHOLE LOT of rain and really mess up labor day weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2015)

Matt.M said:


> Poof, and it's gone.
> 
> Is it going to reform in the gulf?



The 500mb shear that has been shredding it subsides tomorrow pm. After it clears the Gitmo end of Cuba and into the warmer GoM waters there is that possibility. 

Between the BAM's and the other popular consensus models I'm still sticking with a Mobile landfall, whatever it is when it comes ashore.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 29, 2015)

DDD said:


> Dude, I'm still mad at Alabama for losing to OSU.  OSU?  Come on.
> 
> But staying on subject, I still feel like this thing will bend East headed towards SC / NC.  there is nothing to really turn her.  Assuming she survives out of the tropics.  She's really, really ragged right now.



 they better watch out for Wisky this year. I hope this storm goes somewhere other than middle ga. I've got a hog/dove hunt planned for next weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2015)

Almost sounds like they're writing Erika off. I wouldn't be so fast to do so considering conditions will be getting much more favorable after Sunday PM. 

ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
200 PM EDT SAT AUG 29 2015

For the North Atlantic...Caribbean Sea and the Gulf of Mexico:

1. The National Hurricane Center has issued the last advisory on
Tropical Storm Erika.  The remnants of Erika, a trough of low
pressure, are currently located near central Cuba and the central
Bahamas and moving west-northwestward at 20 to 25 mph.  This system
is producing disorganized thunderstorm activity, and recent
satellite wind data indicate it is producing winds to tropical storm
force.  Upper-level winds are currently not favorable for
re-development of the system into a tropical cyclone.  However,
conditions may become more conducive Sunday or Monday while it moves
northwestward to northward over the eastern Gulf of Mexico.
Regardless of re-development, the remnants of Erika are expected to
spread locally heavy rains and gusty winds across portions of the
Bahamas, central and eastern Cuba, and central and southern Florida
during the next couple of days.  Additional information on this
system can be found in marine forecasts and local forecast products
issued by the National Weather Service and the meteorological
services of Cuba and the Bahamas.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...30 percent
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...40 percent

2. Shower and thunderstorm activity associated with a low pressure
area located about 175 miles west of Conakry, Guinea, continue to
become better organized.   A tropical depression could form during
the next day or so while the system moves northwestward and then
west-northwestward toward the Cape Verde Islands at 10 to 15 mph.
Interests in the Cape Verde Islands should monitor the progress of
this system.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...high...70 percent
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...90 percent


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 29, 2015)

We don't need a hurricane to blow off all the acorns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello Fred


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

Came off the cape with a name.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2015)

And just for giggles and grins, and because I'm not giving up on Erika quite yet. (Sorry for the quality, did this on my phone)


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And just for giggles and grins, and because I'm not giving up on Erika quite yet. (Sorry for the quality, did this on my phone)



Interesting Miguel, appreciate it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Interesting Miguel, appreciate it!



Did I mention cooler air moving in around mid September yet? Just in time for the opening of Bow season.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did I mention cooler air moving in around mid September yet? Just in time for the opening of Bow season.



Can't wait!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2015)

It ain't over til the fat lady sings, and she's just now gettin warmed up. Or so they say.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 1, 2015)

Awesome avvy messican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Awesome avvy messican



I've got a post out there that no ones paying attention to also. This month is get the word out month. Not enough attention or money goes towards this problem.


----------



## DDD (Sep 1, 2015)

Erika is trying to reform down in the gulf.  Wedge will be in play this weekend... not sure what that means down stream...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2015)

DDD said:


> Erika is trying to reform down in the gulf.  Wedge will be in play this weekend... not sure what that means down stream...


Like I said, but I don't care much for wedgies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2015)

Well, it ain't quite Mobile, and not sure she's got time to get all mad again. But she will be bringing us some rain over the weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2015)

Outlook from Spann. Though it's in Bama, our weather will be about the same. Great temps coming soon. Open window sleeping.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2015)

Erika is obviously weak, but still has the potential to bring some rain. 

Check out this link. You can manipulate it to any part of the globe you wish, zoom in and out, etc. 

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-82.63,29.19,2048


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2015)

Looking at the CFSv2 this morning and it shows an interesting spinny thing off of the Ga/SC coast around the 18th. No way it can be considered as a forecast, just a potential. Interesting to look at either way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looking at the CFSv2 this morning and it shows an interesting spinny thing off of the Ga/SC coast around the 18th. No way it can be considered as a forecast, just a potential. Interesting to look at either way.



I want me some of that blue that's way up there in Canada .... Dochano!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2015)

oh Miggy... you need to do the rain dance so the plots I planted Saturday will grow... I got your son a excellent spot picked out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> oh Miggy... you need to do the rain dance so the plots I planted Saturday will grow... I got your son a excellent spot picked out!



I got out about 4am this mornin so the neighbors couldn't see me in my Captain America one piece footie jammies and did the dance. Got some good sprinkles poppin up and moving around already. As long as this cloud cover hangs around that'll allow any moisture that hits the ground to do it's magic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2015)

See if I can manipulate the code to post this video of the Microburst that did damage in Hueytown Al. this past Saturday. Notice the flapping objects on the right of the screen. Those are metal roll up warehouse bay doors. As you can see the pressure differential ripped out the doors and the tracks.  This was posted on FB courtesy of James Spann


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> oh Miggy... you need to do the rain dance so the plots I planted Saturday will grow... I got your son a excellent spot picked out!



Well? Did you get any rain? We've been gettin a good soakin off and on since you asked this question yesterday. Just checked the rain gauge and we've had a solid 1 1/2" since yesterday mornin.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 9, 2015)

Split 2 different persimmon seeds this last weekend.Both had spoons in them.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 9, 2015)

Crakajak said:


> Split 2 different persimmon seeds this last weekend.Both had spoons in them.



I think last year's did, too, if memory serves. I remember a thread about that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

1.75 inches in the last 36 hours


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

If the KHTX rad is any indicator we have some good boomers will be coming out of Bama in a few hours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's some aerials of whats comin this way later on. Maybe. 
This is what's in Bama right now.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

How 'bout you do the anti rain dance? I'm planting food plots starting tomorrow. You can drench me on Sunday and I'm down with that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> How 'bout you do the anti rain dance? I'm planting food plots starting tomorrow. You can drench me on Sunday and I'm down with that.


It'll all be over with by Sunday. You should have called me about your planting schedule...

Oh, and here's one more.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2015)

I noticed that stuff close to Huntsville headed this way, it seems like every time severe weather breaks out, it hits Huntsville.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

Since my checking the rain gauge a little bit earlier it came a sho nuff frog strangler. What's the point in having a roof over the deck if it's gonna rain sideways and dump 3/4" of rain in a half hour?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

Boys......and girls........that stuff fixin to roll into Jawja from Bama ain't playin. Got some squal lines in it pushin 60 mph winds. Keep your eyes and ears open, this one might sting a little bit.


----------



## srb (Sep 9, 2015)

Had on/off rain Last Three days...
Looks like record lows this weekend? I seen 48/52 this weekend if I looked at the weather channel right!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

srb said:


> Had on/off rain Last Three days...
> Looks like record lows this weekend? I seen 48/52 this weekend if I looked at the weather channel right!!!


Depends on where you live and if you are in a topograhical depression where the cooler air could settle. I will say low to mid 50's are a safe bet for over night temps. I wouldn't go as far as the 40's yet.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boys......and girls........that stuff fixin to roll into Jawja from Bama ain't playin. Got some squal lines in it pushin 60 mph winds. Keep your eyes and ears open, this one might sting a little bit.



Dade, Walker Catoosa, Whitfield and Murray are in the sights from that stuff.  It is moving fast, which is a good indicator of wind speed because the line is pushing air out at least as fast as the storm is moving.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

It seem to be losing a little of it's punch, but that cluster crossing the line down below Carrollton still has some nastiness in it.


----------



## srb (Sep 9, 2015)

*Trying!*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends on where you live and if you are in a topograhical depression where the cooler air could settle. I will say low to mid 50's are a safe bet for over night temps. I wouldn't go as far as the 40's yet.



I m just crossing a few fingers....Sounds good ! I was looking at the thirty,Seems some real good chances end of the month!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll all be over with by Sunday. You should have called me about your planting schedule...
> 
> Oh, and here's one more.



Work with me Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

srb said:


> I m just crossing a few fingers....Sounds good ! I was looking at the thirty,Seems some real good chances end of the month!



CFS2 has us in the 50's for high on Oct 1st. A lot can change between now and then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Work with me Hugh.


 If you mean playing sloppy muddy plow mule, ain't no way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

That cell moving in on Cornelia, Demorest and Clarkesville seems to be picking back up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2015)

More rain today kiddies. Don't put your galoshes up yet.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 10, 2015)

There was a good cell south of Suwanee last night that seemed to fall apart right after 530. We had lightning most of the night up in Buford, but no rain until after midnight at least.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> There was a good cell south of Suwanee last night that seemed to fall apart right after 530. We had lightning most of the night up in Buford, but no rain until after midnight at least.



It will be interesting to see what develops this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 10, 2015)

We had some good rain and some nice thunder roll through around 8:30 last night. Two of the three dancing beagles stayed in all evening. The other felt the need to patrol the perimeter in the rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2015)

My garden could stand a good rain about now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My garden could stand a good rain about now.



Looks like you might get a little comin up soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like you might get a little comin up soon.





That looks good. I have 45 little cabbage plants than need it, and I want to sew my mustard seed right before the rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That looks good. I have 45 little cabbage plants than need it, and I want to sew my mustard seed right before the rain.


Looks like you'll be sewin mustard tomorrow then.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 11, 2015)

There is a good line of storms out in West Tennessee.  Do you think the heating of the day here in Georgia will cause them to hold together or maybe even intensify?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> There is a good line of storms out in West Tennessee.  Do you think the heating of the day here in Georgia will cause them to hold together or maybe even intensify?


They'll lose some energy when the sun goes down. But I bet you've already figured that one out huh?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 11, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They'll lose some energy when the sun goes down. But I bet you've already figured that one out huh?



It still was kicking pretty good when it rolled through. Winds gusting well over 30 mph and heavy rain.  It was weird, I was driving along and the wind was blowing hard out of the South, then it changed and started blowing just as hard from the North across the road.  It was a bit spooky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> It still was kicking pretty good when it rolled through. Winds gusting well over 30 mph and heavy rain.  It was weird, I was driving along and the wind was blowing hard out of the South, then it changed and started blowing just as hard from the North across the road.  It was a bit spooky.


It was coded weather lingo for; Sleep with the windows open Saturday night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2015)

I gotz da hoodie ready. Come on cool air!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I gotz da hoodie ready. Come on cool air!



Amen to that


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

Bring it, Miggy!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 12, 2015)

Noooo, no cool weather! Dang, I'm heading for Florida.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2015)

Bob Shaw said:


> Noooo, no cool weather! Dang, I'm heading for Florida.



Yous on the fast track to getting band saying things like that around here!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yous on the fast track to getting band saying things like that around here!!!!



He doesn't know any better. Winders open and the breeze is blowin through da house. Lovin it..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He doesn't know any better. Winders open and the breeze is blowin through da house. Lovin it..



I was outside splitting wood and barely perspired...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I was outside splitting wood and barely perspired...


Good thing. Nobody likes burning smelly sweat soaked wood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing. Nobody likes burning smelly sweat soaked wood.



Idjit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2015)

According to the CFS2 looks like the 22nd is our next good potential for some wetness. Then a couple of quick shots and not another good one until around October 3rd through the 5th.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> According to the CFS2 looks like the 22nd is our next good potential for some wetness. Then a couple of quick shots and not another good one until around October 3rd through the 5th.



Great... And I'm about to overseed my fescue


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2015)

Fawty seven wunerful degrees hyere in Bethroeganville this mawnin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2015)

It was fun / interesting listening to Spann's thoughts on the analog comparisons to this El Nino and the 97-98 El Nino. First of all please understand that he was adament that these are just his thoughts and not a seasonal forecast (which he hates)  

In his obsrrvations typically we won't get deep layering cold air. We would get shallow layering surface cold air. What does that mean? It means very little chances for snow and an elevated risk of ice storms. 

Next it would be a turbulent winter and spring. In 97-98 there were tornadic cells from late November all of tge way through May. For Alabama it culminated in tge deadly Oak Grove F-5. 

The take away? Number one these are just his comparative observations. There are too many factors at play in the atmosphere that make each season unique unto itself. 

However, if it does prove out expect to see the Severe Weather Thread remain active through the seasons. 

Now, get back to work idjits!


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 15, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was fun / interesting listening to Spann's thoughts on the analog comparisons to this El Nino and the 97-98 El Nino. First of all please understand that he was adament that these are just his thoughts and not a seasonal forecast (which he hates)
> 
> In his obsrrvations typically we won't get deep layering cold air. We would get shallow layering surface cold air. What does that mean? It means very little chances for snow and an elevated risk of ice storms.
> 
> ...



Spann is right more often than not. He is really one of the best in the game. 
Thanks for posting MC!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2015)

Nothing going on.................yet............just thought I'd check in.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 17, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nothing going on.................yet............just thought I'd check in.



You're such a tease............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> You're such a tease............



Well, if you insist. Checking on the CFS2 models and we are still on track for a couple of shots of moisture,not much, coming up soon, but the thing I like the most are the temps. Mid 40's for high temps on October 6th? I'll take it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2015)

NOAA's October through December temp and precip predictons.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 17, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NOAA's October through December temp and precip predictons.



 30's/4o's and rain?


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 17, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if you insist. Checking on the CFS2 models and we are still on track for a couple of shots of moisture,not much, coming up soon, but the thing I like the most are the temps. Mid 40's for high temps on October 6th? I'll take it.



Woo hoo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> According to the CFS2 looks like the 22nd is our next good potential for some wetness. Then a couple of quick shots and not another good one until around October 3rd through the 5th.



I did say the 22nd didn't I? Close enough.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did say the 22nd didn't I? Close enough.



It needs to do something, I just mowed my mom and dad's yard and about choked on the dust.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> It needs to do something, I just mowed my mom and dad's yard and about choked on the dust.



Try using a lawn mower next time.


----------



## DDD (Sep 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Try using a lawn mower next time.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Try using a lawn mower next time.



Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week..............


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Try using a lawn mower next time.



I did, the Kubota about choked a few times, too.


----------



## spydermon (Sep 19, 2015)

So, you're seeing a major cool front coming the first of october?  Imy not good at reading those maps..what region are you seeing that in?  Also, explain the rain and temps predicted  for the next few months.  Are they looking average or a little more/low than average?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2015)

plot needs some rain in Haralson county.. When is rain coming back??


----------



## DDD (Sep 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> plot needs some rain in Haralson county.. When is rain coming back??



Next week.  Maybe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2015)

DDD said:


> Next week.  Maybe.



And maybe not. 

Both of these cool fronts moving through are weak at best and should present minimal disturbance other than a break from yesterdays 90 degree highs. 

Of course, we have an XC meet this Saturday, so Murphy's Law dictates otherwise. 

On a more serious note, and in response to that fella from Bama, the CFS2 has backed away from the cool-off around the 6th in favor of a pretty good low coming up from the Gulf that will (for now) give us some much needed rain (after all of your food plots have dried up). But of course, with rain, even gulf moisture, that time of year the cloud cover offers a decent relief from higher temps. 

And for grins and giggles, around Sept 29th the GFS gives us a big spinny thing coming up from the gulf.
We'll have to wait and see if that one actually develops, but it would certainly wash away all of your plantings in the food plots that have survived so the October rain would be of little effect. (see last frame)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's a toy for  you kiddies. 

Enjoy.

https://www.windyty.com/?2015-10-05-18,34.316,-82.463,6


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 22, 2015)

Saturday evening off the  NE NC coast looks kinda sporty. 

That's a cool site, Miguel, thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2015)

None of those forecasts take into account the fact that I'm going to the beach next week. Expect hurricanes. Lots of 'em. Bigguns.


----------



## DDD (Sep 22, 2015)

Latest run of the GFS is very dry.  The disturbance in the Gulf on the 29th gets kicked in the teeth by the front coming across the country, gets squashed and ushered across Florida very, very weak and just producing rain for them.  

For the most part we stay dry here.  You might get a light shower Friday night into Saturday but it will be light at best.  Then it clears out, the moisture stays south of most of GA for the next 10 days.

Wish I had better news.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2015)

DDD said:


> Wish I had better news.



Then work on it. I need .5" of rain on my food plots in the next 10 days. I ain't askin' for much. Just enough to tide me over.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And maybe not.
> 
> Both of these cool fronts moving through are weak at best and should present minimal disturbance other than a break from yesterdays 90 degree highs.
> 
> ...



Thx ( and my plots were just planted so nothing germinated yet to dry up)


----------



## spydermon (Sep 22, 2015)

Soooooo..no cool weather and no rain?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2015)

spydermon said:


> Soooooo..no cool weather and no rain?????



It is indeed a difficult pattern we are entering into. One thing is for certain when it comes to long range forecasts though, and that is that nothing is for certain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2015)

From WxSouth's facebook page. 

Here's a look at the Cold Air Damming episode coming up. It's been a while,hasn't it? A strong high pressure will lock in to the Northeast , and wedge down the East Coast tomorrow through Sunday, and when you add in rainfall, the temps at the surface will really get quite cool . Usually models dont get cool enough, but since this is the first real one we've seen since last Winter, this is a good idea. Temps remaining in the upper 50s in the foothills of West Virginia to western NC, lower 60s in the piedmont all the way down to northern GA. A lot depends on exactly where the rainfall is, but by Thursday night and Friday, there should be extensive rain in central, northern Georgia through all the Carolinas, working into Virginia by Friday night and Saturday.
Total rainfall could be over 2" widespread all of Carolinas and northern GA, maybe some 5" rain totals in eastern NC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2015)

Here's the NAM precip loop for now through Sunday.
Keep in mind, both of these loops are projected simulated radars, not some magical crystal ball stuff that is 100%.






And the NAM temperature loop for now through Sunday. Not sure about this one, it seems to be missing the backdoor wedge that should be sliding down the Apps into our area with this Atlantic system.


----------



## DDD (Sep 23, 2015)

Weird how the moisture comes straight off the Atlantic.  I guess the NAM is handling the solution better than the GFS.

Still looking like a storm system blows up in the Gulf next week but still gets squashed out by a front coming across the nation.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2015)

North Georgia air is very dry right now.  The radar showed rain a couple of days here but it never hit the ground because the air was so dry and just soaked it up.  I would love a little slow drizzle for a day or two.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm headed out to wash my truck.... Rains on the way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm headed out to wash my truck.... Rains on the way!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Werks every time...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2015)

Two features on the 500mb winds CFS2 model for y'all to keep in mind. Both are deep digging troughs well into the SE. Pay attention to the dates and file them in the back of your brain, somewhere, if you have any storage space left. 











Now pay attention to what the 850mb temp model for the last map shows. It's gonna be windy and the temps are gonna be mmmm mmmm mmmm.


----------



## DDD (Sep 24, 2015)

In the immediate future, the Tommy Hunter wedgie is in full force for the next 72-84 hours.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 24, 2015)

Will Friday high school footbal games be wet?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 24, 2015)

Man, that's a good looking wedge of cold air. I just hope Saturday morning isn't as windy as they're forecasting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2015)

DDD said:


> In the immediate future, the Tommy Hunter wedgie is in full force for the next 72-84 hours.


Except this one is a wet wedgie..


grunt0331 said:


> Will Friday high school footbal games be wet?


Potentially.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

nice

2015


----------



## Mountainbuck (Sep 24, 2015)

That's for October. 12 and 24th right?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

rain is coming

2015


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> rain is coming
> 
> 2015



So much wisdom in this statement!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> So much wisdom in this statement!



took 2 years of college to advise that


----------



## DDD (Sep 24, 2015)

Inbound.  

Wet Wedgie!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

take cover


2015


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> take cover
> 
> 
> 2015



Idjit! Tsunami!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit! Tsunami!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

almost here folks


----------

